# **Celebrities with Givenchy Bags**



## DisCo

I don't think there's a thread like this yet so I'll start one.  I've been seeing a lot of celebrities carrying Givenchy bags lately and this thread would be a good place to compile all of them! I'll start:

Miley with brown Nightingale (Maxi?)


----------



## DisCo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## batgirl416

MK Olsen with Nightingale Large - Black


----------



## batgirl416

A Kardashian with Nightingale Large - Caramel


----------



## batgirl416

Julianne Moore with Nightingale Large - Brown


----------



## DisCo

Rihanna


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

^
I hate her nails.


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> ^
> I hate her nails.



I **** her hair. She is to beautiful to wear such crazy hair!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Ashlee simpson:





Ashley tisdale:


----------



## platinum_girly

Beyonce:





Christina aguilera:










Demi lovato:


----------



## platinum_girly

Fergie:





Hilary duff:


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessica simpson:

















Kate beckinsale:


----------



## platinum_girly

Kim kardashian:

















MK olsen:


----------



## platinum_girly

Ash olsen:









Miley cyrus:









Nicole richie:


----------



## platinum_girly

Nicole richie:














Reese witherspoon:


----------



## platinum_girly

Rihanna:


----------



## platinum_girly

Rihanna:





Sienna miller:





Vanessa hudgens:





Whitney port:


----------



## Aluxe

Model Joan Smalls with her black patent quilted Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## Aluxe

Beyonce Knowles with her black patent quilted Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## Aluxe

Another pic of a model with a black quilted patent Givenchy Nightingale. From style.com


----------



## eggpudding

Love this thread! Great pics ladies


----------



## DisCo

Kim K carrying a leopard envelope clutch


----------



## eliza

I effing love this thread!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

This thread is great, Givenchy bags are amazing. I need more!


----------



## BagLovingMom

OMG that leopard clutch is TDF!


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson w/ a Medium black Pandora


----------



## DisCo

Khloe K carrying a black and white Antigone


----------



## DisCo

Khloe K with an animal print Antigone


----------



## DisCo

Liv Tyler w/ a black Nightingale


----------



## DisCo

Khloe Kardashian w/ a beige Pandora











]


----------



## DisCo

Jen Garner w/ a Mini Pandora


----------



## kiwishopper

Is Jen expecting again?


----------



## DisCo

^Yeah she does look pregnant in that second photo and there are rumours that she is so I guess we'll see in a few months LOL


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer Garner (7/23/2011)


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Richie w/ an Antigona


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't know the style name of this bag, but it was ID'd as Givenchy
This is January Jones


----------



## Julide

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know the style name of this bag, but it was ID'd as Givenchy
> This is January Jones



Givenchy Antigona


----------



## chrunchy

Amanda Seyfried





Rihanna


----------



## MJDaisy

^I love Amanda!! she's so cute. love her givenchy too.


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon w/ a white Nightingale


----------



## PrincessMe

great pics i want one so badly now!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Reese with her Nightingale once again!


----------



## DisCo

^She's making me want a white one!!


----------



## iluvmybags

(I think! )





source: http://oncelebrity.com/gossip/kate-beckinsale-arrives-at-lax-airport-aug-26/32011


----------



## Chanel 0407

wOW, SUCH A CUTE OUTFIT.  Can anyone break it down for me?



iluvmybags said:


> Reese with her Nightingale once again!


----------



## iluvmybags

Chanel 0407 said:


> wOW, SUCH A CUTE OUTFIT.  Can anyone break it down for me?


can't find the clothing ID

Purse &#8211; Givenchy
Shoes &#8211; Christian Louboutin
Sunglasses &#8211; Jimmy Choo


source: http://outfitidentifier.com/?p=77632


----------



## toonie

Can anyone Id for me the bag KK is carrying in post 13? Is it still available? Thanks


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## DisCo

^Another great pic of the Nightingale being worn over the shoulder! Love it!


----------



## DisCo

There's a croc Nightingale displayed in Kim Kardashian's closet


----------



## Samia

^ That croc nightingale is gorgeous!


----------



## littlerock

*bump* Never get tired of looking at G bags.


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney Kardashian's clutch


----------



## DisCo

Another pic


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## DisCo

Jen Garner w/ her Mini Pandora again


----------



## DisCo

Looks like the mini Pandora is becoming Jen Garner's go to bag


----------



## DisCo

From Stockholm Street Style


----------



## Chanel 0407

So cute she has my YSL shoes.  Now I like how it looks with the bag so I must get one.




DisCo said:


> From Stockholm Street Style


----------



## DisCo

^Love those YSL shoes! The colour is amazing!


----------



## DisCo

Ciara w/ an Antigona


----------



## DisCo

Liv Tyler


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron w/ an Antigona


----------



## DisCo

Kim Cattrall w/ a Nightingale


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> Kim Cattrall w/ a Nightingale


This is what I call a well loved nightingale! It's worn in....a little faded.....I love it!


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> Liv Tyler


Is this a small or something? Is this size still available? Decisions....decisions.....


----------



## DisCo

Shoegal30 said:


> Is this a small or something? Is this size still available? Decisions....decisions.....



Yes this is the small and it's still available but I haven't stumbled upon one yet 

And love Kim's bag too...dirt and all!


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> Yes this is the small and it's still available but I haven't stumbled upon one yet
> 
> And love Kim's bag too...dirt and all!


I'm going to call around and see what the scoop is on the small. Does anyone know where you can get it? I really like this size......


----------



## DisCo

Whitney Port


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> Whitney Port


Love the red bag. pretty sure that's a large....not sure wth she is wearing though......


----------



## DisCo

More...


----------



## DisCo

Julie Benz w/ a black wrinkled Pandora (unsure what size it is but looks like a Medium)


----------



## DisCo

Cristina Ricci w/ her medium wrinkled Pandora


----------



## DisCo

Madonna carrying a black croc stamped Antigona


----------



## DisCo

From Stockholm Street Style (Kate Lanphear)

Obsedia Evening Bag


----------



## lara0112

love Madonna's bag - dream Antigona


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> More...


Ugggghhhh, another small nightingale on display to torture me!!!!


----------



## DisCo

Old pic of Miley Cyrus and her Nightingale Maxi


----------



## DisCo

Old pic of Rihanna and her snake mini Pandora (I think her jacket may be Givenchy as well)


----------



## chloegal

Kate Lanphear with her Givenchy Coney.


----------



## DisCo

Model Doutzen Kroes w/ a black Pandora


----------



## DisCo

Rihanna wearing a Givenchy sweater and skirt


----------



## DisCo

Emma Stone -- Hat, silk jacket, angora sweater and leather skirt


----------



## DisCo

Kate Beckinsale w/ her Nightingale again


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Zoe carrying a black pebbly Eve...I frickin' love this bag!!!


----------



## DisCo

Beyonce wearing AW2011 RTW


----------



## DisCo

Celebs at the Givenchy fashion show during Paris Fashion week

Gisele Bundchen modelling Givenchy RTW






Liv Tyler wearing a Givenchy dress and clutch











Jared Leto's companion wearing a Givenchy dress (?)


----------



## DisCo

Fergie wearing a Givenchy top (pic c/o iluvmybags)


----------



## DisCo

Models at Paris Fashion Week











Yoko Ono's companion carrying a Nightingale at NY Fashion Week


----------



## DisCo

Ellen Pompeo carrying a Sacca Chain Handle Bag


----------



## Shoegal30

DisCo said:


> Ellen Pompeo carrying a Sacca Chain Handle Bag


She's had this bag for a really long time. I remember seeing her carry it when the show first started. Nice to know that she keeps going back to it!


----------



## DisCo

Random photos from streetpeeper


----------



## DisCo

More....


----------



## lovechanel920

Christina Ricci


----------



## lovechanel920

Leigh Lezark


----------



## DisCo

Ciara w/ a croc stamped Antigona


----------



## DisCo

From streetpeeper

Studded nylon duffel






Studded Tinhan Hobo





Snakeskin Sacca Hobo


----------



## DisCo

Caroline Rotfeld wearing a Givenchy skirt


----------



## DisCo

Naomi Watts carrying an Antigona (good to know that the top handles can fit over the shoulders)


----------



## Shoegal30

Someone (maybe her assistant?) with Nicole Scherzinger with Givenchy Nightingale

From justjared.com


----------



## Winterbaby

I love this bag!


----------



## DisCo

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## 2shai_

DisCo said:


> Ashlee Simpson



The pandora looks really great on her!


----------



## DisCo

^It really does! Do you think she's carrying a small or medium?


----------



## DisCo

Liv Tyler carrying a studded Melancholia


----------



## DisCo

Nice to see Hilary Duff carry her Pandora again


----------



## DisCo

Givenchy RTW during Paris Fashion Week


----------



## DisCo

Givenchy RTW


----------



## DisCo

Random Pics


----------



## chrunchy

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## DisCo

Brenda Song


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrunchy said:


> Karolina Kurkova



Is that Gisele Bundchen beside her on the 3rd photo...?


----------



## chrunchy

rx4dsoul said:


> Is that Gisele Bundchen beside her on the 3rd photo...?



Yes .


----------



## DisCo

More of Brenda Song and her gorgeous Nightingale


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## DisCo

Karmen Pedaru






Kate Lanphear


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz w/ her suede Antigona again....would you ever put your drink inside your bag?? I know I won't!


----------



## pixiejenna

I am guilty of putting drinks in my bags but when I do it I make sure they are supported by all my junk so they can't tip over. But IMO it looks like she has a empty reusable cup in her bag. It looks like those thick plastic tumblers with the hard straw.


----------



## DisCo

^LOL the last time I put a drink in my bag (cafe latte) it spilled and my bag smelled permanently like coffee even after washing LOL good thing it was a cheap bag and not any of my beloved ones!


----------



## DisCo

Kelly Rowland w/ an Antigona (looks like this bag is becoming a favourite among celebrities!)


----------



## DisCo

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## mustangsammy

Amanda Seyfried from http://www.thevoguediaries.com


----------



## weffendy

Ashley Green with the Antigona, love it!

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/ashleygreenearrivesinne.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/ashleygreenearrivesinne.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RugbyWife

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what size is Nicole Richie's Antigona?


----------



## Gurzzy

I just saw the Antigona posted on www.theblondesalad.com

Not sure what size hers is? Maybe the small? It's so beautiful


----------



## purse-nality

^definitely small. finally a pic! Thanks for posting! Looks comparable to a speedy30. Hmm... Luv the leather, but a bit too small esp when carried by the strap. Although, Ciara is a tall girl.


----------



## ACS

Thank you so much for posting the small!  I never knew the antigona came in a small.  I think that looks like a speedy 25?  It looks way too small for me.  LOL.


----------



## Shoegal30

I like the smaller Antigona....these pics helped me like it because I wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## dchildaries

small looks very cute!!!!!!!!! 
i was considering the small size, now i have a sense of what it will look like! THANKS!


----------



## DisCo

Minka Kelly with a Hazel Nightingale while her friend is carrying a Pandora!


----------



## RugbyWife

DisCo said:


> Minka Kelly with a Hazel Nightingale while her friend is carrying a Pandora!


Hi DisCo,
Do you know the exact size and price of that nightingale??
Love Love Love the color!!


----------



## DisCo

RugbyWife said:


> Hi DisCo,
> Do you know the exact size and price of that nightingale??
> Love Love Love the color!!



Hey RugbyWife  This is a medium lambskin in Hazel....price would be around USD1200   You better hurry though seems like this colour is out of stock online


----------



## RugbyWife

DisCo said:


> Hey RugbyWife  This is a medium lambskin in Hazel....price would be around USD1200   You better hurry though seems like this colour is out of stock online


Thanks DisCo!
Yikes!! I JUST got an Antigona for my birthday this week and was hoping to space the purchases...hmmm...Christmas present?! 
Thank you so much for the information  I really appreciate it.


----------



## RugbyWife

DisCo said:


> Hey RugbyWife  This is a medium lambskin in Hazel....price would be around USD1200   You better hurry though seems like this colour is out of stock online


ps. is that the shopping nightingale??


----------



## DisCo

RugbyWife said:


> ps. is that the shopping nightingale??



No it's the regular nightingale


----------



## Chanel 0407

Do you ladies think the lambskin is better?  I liked it better in the store but what is the other leather this nightingale comes in?


----------



## DisCo

^It also comes in calfskin which is more expensive and in a way sturdier rhan lambskin.  It also sometimes comes out in wrinkled sheepskin.


----------



## randr21

joan smalls with Obsedia Minaudière


----------



## randr21

antigona


----------



## Chanel 0407

Which do you prefer?






DisCo said:


> ^It also comes in calfskin which is more expensive and in a way sturdier rhan lambskin. It also sometimes comes out in wrinkled sheepskin.


----------



## allisH

DisCo said:


> I don't think there's a thread like this yet so I'll start one.  I've been seeing a lot of celebrities carrying Givenchy bags lately and this thread would be a good place to compile all of them! I'll start:
> 
> Miley with brown Nightingale (Maxi?)


 
Omg, such a lovely bag I LOVE IT!!


----------



## DisCo

A vogue editor carrying a gorgeous Antigona!!


----------



## Winterbaby

Not a bag, but a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## DisCo

Chanel 0407 said:


> Which do you prefer?



Woops sorry missed your question...I like all of it but ai like lambskin the most because of the slouch.  I like calf skin too cos it's really durable.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*RACHEL ZOE AND  her Antigona *


----------



## wuselmurphy

Kate with her Pandora bag....

Ladies, can anybody tell me the name of her jacket please? what brand is it? I´m dying for it....


----------



## wuselmurphy

Ahhh, no pic......


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

wuselmurphy said:


> Kate with her Pandora bag....
> 
> Ladies, can anybody tell me the name of her jacket please? what brand is it? I´m dying for it....


I THINK  it is BURBERRY  ,but not sure


----------



## wuselmurphy

Thanks, I think I found it already, it´s Helmut Lang as far as I found out...


----------



## Shoegal30

wuselmurphy said:


> Thanks, I think I found it already, it´s Helmut Lang as far as I found out...


I concur, I'm pretty sure this jacket is Helmut Lang, believe they sold out the season they debuted.....


----------



## Chanel 0407

Is that a black pandora that Kate has and are there different sizes for the pandora?


----------



## drati

Does this Antigona have silver hardware or does it just look like it in this light? TIA.


----------



## DisCo

drati said:


> Does this Antigona have silver hardware or does it just look like it in this light? TIA.



I think this is gold but looks silver in the pics....Givenchy gold hardware is very light that it tend to look this way in pics


----------



## DisCo

Blake Lively with a beautiful Antigona


----------



## DisCo

Gisele Bundchen is the new face of Givenchy


----------



## DisCo

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## DisCo

Chanel 0407 said:


> Is that a black pandora that Kate has and are there different sizes for the pandora?



This thread contains all the information regarding sizing 

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-f-w-2011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html


----------



## drati

DisCo said:


> I think this is gold but looks silver in the pics....Givenchy gold hardware is very light that it tend to look this way in pics



Thanks Disco.


----------



## DisCo

From stockholm street style


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Zoe


----------



## scoobiesmomma

DisCo said:


> Gisele Bundchen is the new face of Givenchy



Is her Antigonia suede?


----------



## randr21

Lily Allen with Nightingale


----------



## randr21

Rihanna seems to carry a lot of Givenchy bags.


----------



## randr21

Khloe K


----------



## randr21

Rhianna


----------



## randr21

SJP and sacca tote


----------



## randr21

Miley and large nightingale


----------



## randr21

Reese and medium pandora


----------



## randr21

Hilary and large corset nightingale


----------



## randr21

Kim and large Elschia sac


----------



## randr21

Rachel and her med eclipse


----------



## randr21

streetstyle with med nightingale


----------



## randr21

Streetstyle with med antigona


----------



## randr21

Streetstyle with eve


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## randr21

Korean singer (snsd) with beige med 'gale


----------



## randr21

From the theblondesalad.com - red med 'gale


----------



## DisCo

randr21 said:


> From the theblondesalad.com - red med 'gale



Wow I just love this colour on the Nightingale!  

Her shoes are cute too!


----------



## randr21

streetstyle pandora


----------



## slee07

drati said:


> Does this Antigona have silver hardware or does it just look like it in this light? TIA.



does anyone know what size is her antigona?


----------



## rx4dsoul

borrowed from Celebrity Street Style thread
*JHud with her Nightingale*


----------



## kmtlred

Joan Smalls (pic from Stockholm Street Style)


----------



## randr21

song of style blog


----------



## kimkimgo

DisCo said:


> Nicole Richie w/ an Antigona



What is the leather of her Antigona coz it looks like its not to difficult to handle...scratches and all


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Cameron Diaz* and an *Antigona* which I am very curious about!!


----------



## Winterbaby

Kris Jenner with Antigona.


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Olsen

An older pic.


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Olsen


----------



## GhettoGagger

Beyonce


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Sissilee Lopez


----------



## GhettoGagger

Hillary Duff


----------



## GhettoGagger

Hillary Duff again...


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Olsen


----------



## GhettoGagger

Hillary Duff


----------



## GhettoGagger

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Karmen Pedaru


----------



## GhettoGagger

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Anna Selezneva


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Olsen


----------



## GhettoGagger

Fergie


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## GhettoGagger

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## GhettoGagger

Hillary Duff


----------



## GhettoGagger

Cameron Diaz


----------



## GhettoGagger

Ashley Olen


----------



## GhettoGagger

Nicole Ritchie


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Theres Alexandersson


----------



## GhettoGagger

Cameron Diaz


----------



## GhettoGagger

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## GhettoGagger

Charlize Theron


----------



## GhettoGagger

Zoe Saldana


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model is Paris with Antigona. Name Unknown.


----------



## GhettoGagger

Zoe Saldana @ the airport.


----------



## GhettoGagger

Zoe Saldana


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Dorothea Barth Jorgensen


----------



## GhettoGagger

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## GhettoGagger

Model Kori Richardson


----------



## GhettoGagger

Hillary Duff


----------



## GhettoGagger

Fergie wearing Givenchy Fall 2011 Shirt


----------



## GhettoGagger

Beyonce


----------



## MyMyMy

slee07 said:
			
		

> does anyone know what size is her antigona?



Prob kids size maybe?


----------



## superwoman1227

DisCo said:


> I don't think there's a thread like this yet so I'll start one.  I've been seeing a lot of celebrities carrying Givenchy bags lately and this thread would be a good place to compile all of them! I'll start:
> 
> Miley with brown Nightingale (Maxi?)


size is too big


----------



## GhettoGagger

GhettoGagger said:


> Model is Paris with Antigona. Name Unknown.


Does anyone know what brand her shoes are?


----------



## Shoegal30

GhettoGagger said:


> Model is Paris with Antigona. Name Unknown.


This is Carmen Pedaru


----------



## Shoegal30

GhettoGagger said:


> Does anyone know what brand her shoes are?


If you're asking about her studded t-straps, they are Valentino......


----------



## bobobob

Alanis Morissette credit: zimbio


----------



## Shoegal30

bobobob said:


> Alanis Morissette credit: zimbio


You wouldn't know it but Alanis has quite the handbag collection...she almost doesn't seem like she would be that kind of girlie girl.


----------



## dchildaries

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alanis Morissette credit: zimbio



That's the color combination I want!!!! Wish I can find it in the states..


----------



## jayne01

dchildaries said:


> That's the color combination I want!!!! Wish I can find it in the states..



Bergdorf has it...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261004cat365204cat271900&isEditorial=false


----------



## ehemelay

Backstage at Dior's Fall '12 show:


----------



## Cari284

From Paris FW


----------



## x_ninja

Shoegal30 said:
			
		

> You wouldn't know it but Alanis has quite the handbag collection...she almost doesn't seem like she would be that kind of girlie girl.



If you are still looking, Nordstrom in Seattle has it in medium.


----------



## dchildaries

PHP:
	



jayne and x_ninja
Thank you for the reply!  but i was hoping i can find a small size instead of medium.
If you see it anywhere, please let me know!!!!! TIA!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## Cari284

One more from Paris FW


----------



## chrunchy

Minka Kelly


----------



## juicy couture jen

Leslie Bibb with med Pandora. source zimbio


----------



## abigaiI

DisCo said:


> Liv Tyler



OH. EM. GEE. 

In looooove with that varsity she's wearing! Anyone know it?!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Rooney Mara with a Nightingale


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## christymarie340

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail



My goodness, Kim doesn't even look like herself anymore, sad!


----------



## makeup_lover

sorry i'm new to Givenchy bag, may i know what size is the bag below on the picture I provided? btw what is the colour of the bag and is this design and colour a classic design, May I know how much it cost in Italy and how much is the VAT return. Sorry for my lack of knowledge . Thanks for the help tpfers  Oh ya is it still possible to get this exact design in Givenchy nightingale boutique in milan ?


----------



## bobobob

Model Coco Rocha in vintage Givenchy worn by Elizabeth Taylor credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Rooney Mara







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Sofia Vergara






credit: justjared


----------



## dada3

randr21 said:


> refinery29.com/static/bin/entry/ecd/350x500b/108652/shirley-haruko-marketing-sales-assistant-givenchy-crop.jpg
> 
> streetstyle pandora



Hii
Does anyone know what colour this is?


----------



## fumi

Sofia Vergara






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## 12hon15

drati said:


> Does this Antigona have silver hardware or does it just look like it in this light? TIA.



What size is this? Small or medium? TIA!


----------



## alouette

12hon15 said:


> What size is this? Small or medium? TIA!



Eh, appears to be a medium.  Looks smaller on the model as she is tall in stature.


----------



## 12hon15

alouette said:


> Eh, appears to be a medium.  Looks smaller on the model as she is tall in stature.



Thanks!


----------



## fumi

Sofia Vergara











credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: dailymail


----------



## BellaShoes

Sofia Vergara






credit: justjared

OMG! I just scored this fabulous bright yellow Nightingale!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo credit: zimbio


----------



## Londonfan

bobobob said:


> Olivia Palermo credit: zimbio


 I'm a beginner as well, but it this the medium or the large on Palermo?


----------



## alouette

Londonfan said:


> I'm a beginner as well, but it this the medium or the large on Palermo?



Looks like a medium to me.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Shakira with mini pandora


----------



## chrunchy

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: dailymail


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics! As a newbie Givenchy fan, is looks like the majority of Nightingale carried are Mediums? Is that correct?


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## alouette

BellaShoes said:


> Great pics! As a newbie Givenchy fan, is looks like the majority of Nightingale carried are Mediums? Is that correct?



That's what I've seen from pics.  Seems to be the most universal size for everyone.


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## BellaShoes

alouette said:


> That's what I've seen from pics.  Seems to be the most universal size for everyone.



Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo credit: zimbio


----------



## Aluxe

Here's Shakira with what looks like another mini pandora


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Sienna Miller








credit: dailymail


----------



## juicy couture jen

Lily Collins with a medium Pandora.


----------



## abundantia

how much is the medium size nightingale?? I dont see anyone in singapore carrying that...


----------



## marceylove

DisCo said:


> Model Doutzen Kroes w/ a black Pandora



Hi all, does anyone know what size this Pandora is?  Thanks 

(P.S. it's post #81 by DisCo)


----------



## AuthenticHolic

marceylove said:


> hi all, does anyone know what size this pandora is?  Thanks
> 
> (p.s. It's post #81 by disco)



Medium


----------



## marceylove

AuthenticHolic said:


> Medium


 
Thank you so much


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## saira1214

bobobob said:


> Rachel Zoe credit: dailymail


Her baby is so adorbs!


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Love


----------



## melikey

I'm loving Amanda's Lucrezia bag! Looking forward to this style! Kind of reminds me of the Louis Vuitton SC bag.


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^can you wear this bag crossbody? thanks


----------



## randr21

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^can you wear this bag crossbody? thanks


 
I guess technically if you are skinny enough to get it over your body, yes.  however, it kinda looks awkward.


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## LizzieBennett

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


Anyone know the size and color of Reese's Nightingale??


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene and Rachel Zoe credit: zimbio


----------



## nielnielniel

bobobob said:


> Courtney Love



what kind of nightingale is that? it looks very different from the usual type


----------



## randr21

LizzieBennett said:
			
		

> Anyone know the size and color of Reese's Nightingale??



Medium, but dont know color name


----------



## Shoegal30

nielnielniel said:


> what kind of nightingale is that? it looks very different from the usual type


I'm hoping it was an older one...if so, that bag has come a long way.  Definitely not a fan of this design!


----------



## bobobob

Liv Tyler wearing Givenchy top credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Whitney Port credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## NYCavalier

What size is Ashley's Antigona Duffel? med? (pic from a few pgs back)


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

NYCavalier said:


> What size is Ashley's Antigona Duffel? med? (pic from a few pgs back)


  I think it is a medium.


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: zimbio


----------



## fredchirsty

womenspurse.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/celebrity-purse-300x299.jpg

This is one of the best picture which i seen...

Angelina and her daughter with the same purse....


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele
(September 8, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene
(September 7, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(September 9, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Aluxe

Kate Beckinsale & her panda


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## birkin girl

Can I ask..is Hilary's the medium or small?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

birkin girl said:


> Can I ask..is Hilary's the medium or small?



I'm going to say medium. Beautiful color.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


 
is nicole's the small?


----------



## poppyspell

vanillaskiesxx said:


> is nicole's the small?



hers is the medium in goatskin


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## randr21

more street style


----------



## randr21

and more...


----------



## randr21




----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## luvmy3girls

randr21 said:
			
		

> more street style



Is this a large?


----------



## randr21

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> Is this a large?



Yes


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele
(September 21, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## wildberry

Liv Tyler


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## ehemelay

Ashley Olsen

(from http://olsensanonymous.blogspot.com/)


----------



## sheanabelle

what bag is that? (ash olsen)


----------



## drati

sheanabelle said:


> what bag is that? (ash olsen)



Nightingale, large I think.


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks! so difficult to tell and I am "new" to givenchy!


----------



## REREsaurus

bobobob said:


> Amanda Seyfried credit: zimbio



What kind of Gbag is this?!


----------



## loveable

REREsaurus said:


> What kind of Gbag is this?!



It's the Lucrezia!


----------



## Aluxe

Beyonce


----------



## REREsaurus

loveable said:


> It's the Lucrezia!



Thanks! 

It's beautiful. Must find.


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## kiwishopper

bobobob said:


> Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared



Beautiful medium Antigona. It looks like a suede (?) croc texture?


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## LoveClassics

So classy


----------



## steph22

Lea Michelle
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## lovechanel920

What size is Alessandra's?


----------



## gagabag

lovechanel920 said:


> What size is Alessandra's?



It looks medium to me


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Aluxe

Lala


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Pfeiffer credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Etincelle

Jennifer Hudson (from her Facebook page)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## redish

what size Miranda's antigona?


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(November 6, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(November 6, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## randr21

amanda seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LizzielovesCL

What is happening with Miley's hair??


----------



## Mellee

randr21 said:


> street style
> 
> whowhatwear.com/website/images/slideshow/bacc8918e90f3f566fb25f5fb8d35b73.jpg



Does anyone know what size this antigona is? Is it the same size as the one Miranda Kerr is carrying in a few posts above?


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## randr21

Mellee said:


> Does anyone know what size this antigona is? Is it the same size as the one Miranda Kerr is carrying in a few posts above?


 
medium.  kerr's looks like a large


----------



## bobobob

Alanis Morissette credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## cali_to_ny

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


Is this the "washed black" croc color?  I am debating between and the washed brown!!  aaargh both are beautiful!!


----------



## randr21

Kerr


----------



## randr21

cali_to_ny said:


> Is this the "washed black" croc color?  I am debating between and the washed brown!!  aaargh both are beautiful!!



yes, they're both beautiful, as I've seen both of them irl.  the one Alessandra's wearing is the black one.  if I really had to choose, the brown wins b/c it's so much richer in real life and the black is just a tad less vibrant...but if you like a "cool colored" bag, this is it.


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr 
(November 14, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: zimbio


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Does anyone know the color name for Minka's brown Nightingale?  That is *exactly* what I'm looking for!!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## AhnDella

Song Qian from Kpop group f(x)


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eve (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## kobe939

Is this croc stamped? If so, is it black or brown? Too gorgeous!!


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:
			
		

> Is this croc stamped? If so, is it black or brown? Too gorgeous!!



Its washed black, but really just a charcoal color.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
(source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## BDgirl

Help! What are the sizes of AnneHathaway's and Miranda's?
I want to get my 1st givenchy but I'm looking for one with adjustable strap because the small one has handles that seem to hit right below the armpit

TIA! 



steph22 said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> View attachment 1970926


----------



## lalalalena2211

BDgirl said:
			
		

> Help! What are the sizes of AnneHathaway's and Miranda's?
> I want to get my 1st givenchy but I'm looking for one with adjustable strap because the small one has handles that seem to hit right below the armpit
> 
> TIA!



Miranda's is a large


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## kobe939

I just have a silly question. I am assuming celebrities have quite a bit of money, I wonder why most of them only carry dark or black colored bag? I mean they should have all the money to buy different colors if they wish, but I mostly see the pics with the same bag thru out. Just find it interesting!!!


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:


> I just have a silly question. I am assuming celebrities have quite a bit of money, I wonder why most of them only carry dark or black colored bag? I mean they should have all the money to buy different colors if they wish, but I mostly see the pics with the same bag thru out. Just find it interesting!!!



Miranda lives in nyc so i can attest to using my dark colored bags the most here...


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alesandra  Ambrosio


----------



## Luxx

kobe939 said:


> I just have a silly question. I am assuming celebrities have quite a bit of money, I wonder why most of them only carry dark or black colored bag? I mean they should have all the money to buy different colors if they wish, but I mostly see the pics with the same bag thru out. Just find it interesting!!!



Many of the bags celebrities wear are given to them by the brands. That is why a lot of times you'll notice a bunch of celebrities wearing the same exact bag all of a sudden 


Of course there definitely are a lot of celebrity bag enthusiasts out there as well and I'm sure they wouldn't show up wearing a bag unless they liked it, but one of the perks of stardom definitely would have to be the gifts!


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett (in Givenchy SS 2013 RTW) attends the Royal Film Performance of 'The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey' at Odeon Leicester Square on December 12, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## BDgirl

Jessica Alba with her Givenchy. I've never seen this bag before... Anyone knows anything about it?
Sorry...it's a different bag


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio


----------



## am2022

Is palermos croc stamp black or navy?
I love it but I can't buy another
Black bag!!!


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Is palermos croc stamp black or navy?
> I love it but I can't buy another
> Black bag!!!



I say black, and Christymarie just got one and its gorgeous.


----------



## am2022

Thanks randr21!!
How's this leather holding up? 
Is this part of fall 2012? As I remember just seeing emerald, cognac and navy on bergdorf's website last month?
Or is the black for 2013?


randr21 said:


> I say black, and Christymarie just got one and its gorgeous.


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Thanks randr21!!
> How's this leather holding up?
> Is this part of fall 2012? As I remember just seeing emerald, cognac and navy on bergdorf's website last month?
> Or is the black for 2013?



I recall seeing the black is paris' givenchy...mine is holding up very well. I highly recommend this b/c it looks like a million bucks, but isnt, and its pretty low maintenance too. Cant beat that combo.


----------



## am2022

So did you get this patent croc embossed in black as well?
are there any more sightings ?
My SA found me the emerald green and the cognac... but for some reason , you are right, the black seems more classic looking!!!
THis will be my 3rd black givenchy bag... i was hoping to not get a black but it is soooo pretty!



randr21 said:


> I recall seeing the black is paris' givenchy...mine is holding up very well. I highly recommend this b/c it looks like a million bucks, but isnt, and its pretty low maintenance too. Cant beat that combo.


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> So did you get this patent croc embossed in black as well?
> are there any more sightings ?
> My SA found me the emerald green and the cognac... but for some reason , you are right, the black seems more classic looking!!!
> THis will be my 3rd black givenchy bag... i was hoping to not get a black but it is soooo pretty!



No, mine is an orange one from years ago. Goto the last page of authenticate this givenchy thread and see another tpfers pics. 

As for black vs the other colors, cant go wrong with the black, but the green abd cognac ive seen too, and they are lovely as well.


----------



## christymarie340

amacasa said:


> Is palermos croc stamp black or navy?
> I love it but I can't buy another
> Black bag!!!



Its black....and its gorgeous! I think the green and brown are just a beautiful though amacasa.


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> I say black, and Christymarie just got one and its gorgeous.



Thanks randr21! The Antigona, to me, is a timeless design because it's simple with clean lines...so the black croc, again to me, is a timeless combo which makes it a win-win


----------



## am2022

Hi Christy... thanks !
I might have found a lead on a black...
what do you and randr think ??? Black or green???
thanks ladies!
Christy.. please please post mod pics of your new black.. she is so lovely!!!



christymarie340 said:


> Its black....and its gorgeous! I think the green and brown are just a beautiful though amacasa.


----------



## christymarie340

amacasa said:


> Hi Christy... thanks !
> I might have found a lead on a black...
> what do you and randr think ??? Black or green???
> thanks ladies!
> Christy.. please please post mod pics of your new black.. she is so lovely!!!



To be honest, I first saw the green and that's what made me want a croc one! It's such a beautiful gem color green. I think the green is softer and lends to more versatility but as I said in my other post, the black croc in the Antigona really is a timeless combo...so I dontthink you can go wrong either way! I'll try and snap some mod pics today for ya


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Groom

could somebody helpme ID this size? 
Also I am despirately looking for Antigona Croc embossed in medium Navy, do you where i can find it? even used? TIA




steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 1971615


----------



## christymarie340

Groom said:


> could somebody helpme ID this size?
> Also I am despirately looking for Antigona Croc embossed in medium Navy, do you where i can find it? even used? TIA



It's a medium. There's a black and brown one available here:

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?start=0&rangeid=1127&routep=1&lim=30


----------



## am2022

Hi and thanks for thinking of me!
My SA did find me one and its on its way to me !
For the meantime show us some mod pics!!  
How do you like the leather and looks?



christymarie340 said:


> It's a medium. There's a black and brown one available here:
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?start=0&rangeid=1127&routep=1&lim=30


----------



## Groom

christymarie340 said:


> It's a medium. There's a black and brown one available here:
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?start=0&rangeid=1127&routep=1&lim=30



Oh yes!!! Thank you so much for letting me know. Is that website trustable? Sorry, because I have never bought from them before.


----------



## kobe939

bobobob said:


> Cate Blanchett (in Givenchy SS 2013 RTW) attends the Royal Film Performance of 'The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey' at Odeon Leicester Square on December 12, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio



Wow, she looks stunning in this gorgeous white outfit!!!


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Alicia Keys


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## zodiac_thr

steph22 said:


> Alicia Keys
> 
> View attachment 1989632



What bag is Alicia Keys carried here?
It looks like a child of nightingale and antigona 
TIA


----------



## ehemelay

zodiac_thr said:


> What bag is Alicia Keys carried here?
> It looks like a child of nightingale and antigona
> TIA



I was wondering the same thing.  Is it one of the mens bags?


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## randr21

Amanda Seyfried from whowhatwear.com and the accompanying text

Givenchy Antigona Satchel Bag ($2405)
Whether she's walking her dog, Finley, or heading to a business meeting, Seyfried's always on the go, which is why Givenchy's structured satchel is her perfect bag pick. Its sizable shape and cross-body strap make it a truly convenient carrier!


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Margherita Missoni credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Haylie Duff


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Tina Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele  (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## iyahn

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


Seeing miranda kerr's antigonas, im assuming it's the calf matte leather type?


----------



## steph22

Tina and Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee and Tina Simpson


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## randr21

steph22 said:


> Petra Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2006140



great pic of the black croc embossed panda...she looks effortless chic in her outfit and bag.


----------



## redish

randr21 said:


> great pic of the black croc embossed panda...she looks effortless chic in her outfit and bag.



Hi randr21, I'm just wondering the washed black croc embossed is same color with dark grey/charcoal? coz the black looks like grey in that photo. Thanks


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> Hi randr21, I'm just wondering the washed black croc embossed is same color with dark grey/charcoal? coz the black looks like grey in that photo. Thanks



correct, washed black = dark grey/charcoal irl.


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss, Mariacarla Boscono, Spanish matador Jose Maria Manzanares, and New York-based artist Jared Buckhiester


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: zimbo


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ I adore her Pandora regardless, but I just think it's really cool that she gets so much mileage out of it.  Like a real person who carries a particular handbag over and over again.  (Also love how the Olsen twins do the same thing with their Hermes and Bal bags!)


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway in custom Givenchy vegan sandals


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## blakeblonde

^^^ Does anyone know where you can buy Rosie's croc small Nightingale and how much it is?


----------



## singleladies

DisCo said:


> Christina Aguilera


That is a special purse


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Just made up my mind!!! Croc Nightingale it is!! saw this during our last trip and been constantly thinking of it!!!


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## Bornsocialite26

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 2020513


Came back to look at this, I really want it in small...the one at lvr is med...Ive tried my sisters med and I don't like that size when carried by the shoulder...not in a rush but when I get the chance I'd surely get it in a snap.


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Jxjarmu

Any know what size lea Michele is carrying? TIA.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## Cara21

steph22 said:


> Nicole Richie
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2029647



Are nicole's and miranda's antigonas leather type the same? are they shiny or matte? I'm looking for one that doesn't slouch and loses shapes like theirs. TIA!


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

French singer Amanda Lear  credit: zimbio


----------



## BagLovingMom

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff credit: celebrity-gossip



Can anyone ID this color? So pretty!


----------



## dfry

Claire Danes Givenchy dress and shoes


----------



## dfry

Claire Danes


----------



## randr21

BagLovingMom said:


> Can anyone ID this color? So pretty!



Maybe linen?


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^I thought maybe so too.  I hope I can see the color IRL.  On ther Barney's site, what I thought was Linen is called "Sand" and Linen on the Bergdorf site looks darker.  Claire Danes looks amazing!


----------



## randr21

Interestingly enough, what we thought was a small on RHW in all the celeb pics is actually a medium.  Here's the accompanying text and link:

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley

On Rosie: Black coat; blue jeans; Givenchy Medium Pebbled Nightingale Bag ($2340) in Gray; Isabel Marant Milwaukee Studded Boots ($1491).

Get Her Look: Kenneth Cole Collection Tres A Charm Booties ($240)

Image courtesy of Bauer Griffin

http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/slideshow-story/airport-style/


----------



## blakeblonde

They are wrong which is not uncommon. It is the small and on the Givenchy website.


----------



## BDgirl

randr21 said:


> Interestingly enough, what we thought was a small on RHW in all the celeb pics is actually a medium.  Here's the accompanying text and link:
> 
> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> On Rosie: Black coat; blue jeans; Givenchy Medium Pebbled Nightingale Bag ($2340) in Gray; Isabel Marant Milwaukee Studded Boots ($1491).
> 
> Get Her Look: Kenneth Cole Collection Tres A Charm Booties ($240)
> 
> Image courtesy of Bauer Griffin
> 
> http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/slideshow-story/airport-style/
> 
> 
> whowhatwear.com/website/images/slideshow/b5816885cd524e83e7c177787846b5a5.jpg



Hers is definitely a small.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian (boots)


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian (Boots) leaving Good Morning America show.


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron credit: zimbio


----------



## purse-nality

bobobob said:


> Charlize Theron credit: zimbio



Nice! The Luc is really starting to grow on me... Body looks like canvas no?


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony (boots)


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr  credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian on another outing in her Givenchy boots.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow Miranda and Charlize's  Lucretzias! That bag is growing on me fast!


----------



## luvs*it*

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony (boots)



*~*That is not LaLa...that's Kim's friend Carla DiBello.*~*



BagLovingMom said:


> Wow Miranda and Charlize's  Lucretzias! That bag is growing on me fast!



*~*I like it too!! I'm torn between this one & the Antigona...*~*


----------



## dfry

Denise Ho


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Givenchy gown and jewels for W Magazine photo shoot.
Credit: wmagazine


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara wearing Givenchy dress.


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Valentino gown from Marie Claire Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna (sandals)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## designerdiva40

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss



Love this pic..... I think this might end up being the next It bag 
Its next on my list


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain attends The Hollywood Reporter Nominees' Night 2013 Celebrating The 85th Annual Academy Award Nominees at Spago on February 4, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## am2022

Goooorgggggeeeous !!!
I need a lucrezia !!! 




bobobob said:


> Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Lakshmi Menon wearing Givenchy gloves in February 2013 Vogue India
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Cacee Cobb


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Beyonce wearing Givenchy in March 2013 Vogue
Credit: fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton wearing Givenchy dress
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wang wearing Givenchy neck piece in March 2013 Elle UK
Credit: Sandi in the City


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

CindyCrawford wearing Givenchy belt for Fashion Gone Rogue


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Singer Florence Welch of Florence + the Machine attends the 55th Annual GRAMMY Awards at STAPLES Center on February 10, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Diplo wearing Givenchy suit at the Grammys


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Givenchy in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Beyonce wearing Givenchy in March 2013 Vogue


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## ic_locon

Ashlee Simpson Out In LA with her Givenchy Pandora, 2013.


----------



## ic_locon

Charlize Theron Out In LA with her two-tone Givenchy Lucrezia satchel, 2013.


----------



## ic_locon

Jessica Chastain Out In New York with her black Givenchy Antigona bag, 2013.


----------



## ic_locon

Lea Michele Out In LA with her black Givenchy Nightingale bag, 2013.


----------



## cloveo

Love the black one!


----------



## dfry

January Jones


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway


----------



## dfry

Lily Allen
Credit zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Leigh Lezark credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

January Jones out with her Givenchy again
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## randr21

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Tish Cyrus credit: zimbio


----------



## hrhsunshine

Definitely one of the most important celebs in the world...
Our *Secretary of State Hilary ********
She is *rockin' the medium Antigona*, in a bright color no less.

Don't know how long she has had this.  I first saw her photo months ago.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Definitely one of the most important celebs in the world...
> Our Secretary of State Hilary *******
> She is rockin' the medium Antigona, in a bright color no less.
> 
> Don't know how long she has had this.  I first saw her photo months ago.



I love that she's carrying the ant b/c it's how I've always envisioned the med antigona to represent, powerful & professional, but the bright color balances that out. Great pic hrh.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> I love that she's carrying the ant b/c it's how I've always envisioned the med antigona to represent, powerful & professional, but the bright color balances that out. Great pic hrh.



Totally!  This picture is one of the biggest reasons I decide to actually get the Antigona.  Powerful lady who knows a HOT chic bag!


----------



## dfry

Irina Shayk in Givenchy dress


----------



## dfry

January Jones


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Chen in March 2013 Vogue China
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wearing Givenchy in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Doutzen Kroes wearing Givenchy in March 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## randr21

NYFW via Nordstrom blog


----------



## dfry

Jeremy Renner wearing Givenchy at the 2013 Oscars


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried wearing Givenchy gown and bag at Governors Ball


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing white Givenchy outfit in March 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko wears Givenchy in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit myfashionphotography


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Givenchy shoes


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr at New York airport
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Givenchy coat and bag
Credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## dfry

Mila Kunis


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Givenchy in March 2013 Harpers Bazaar Brazil 
Credit beautyisdiverse


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian wearing Resort 2013 dress


----------



## dfry

Kendra Spears in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Simon Baker in ad for the fragrance, Givenchy Gentlemen
Credit beautyscene.net


----------



## randr21

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Garner
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2088305



even if jennifer garner only has very basic casual clothing on, all my eye can see is that beautiful blue/purple bag glistening in the sunlight!  what a way to amp up an outfit.


----------



## dfry

Mia Wasikowska wearing Givenchy in March 2013 W Korea 
Credit emmanueltjiya


----------



## mundodabolsa

dfry said:


> Miranda Kerr wearing Givenchy coat and bag
> Credit outfitidentifier and justjared



this coat is so stunning, I want it BADLY.


----------



## dfry

mundodabolsa said:


> this coat is so stunning, I want it BADLY.



Me, too!


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Givenchy dress and necklace in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## Blueberry

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Garner
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2088305


I love it!!!! 

Let the hunting begin


----------



## lovebags05

DisCo said:


> There's a croc Nightingale displayed in Kim Kardashian's closet


Gorgeous everything!! but the bag rocks....


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried
Credit zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lauren Auerbach in March 2013 Telva Spain


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## randr21

I love this tejus antigona on her!  she really knows how to wear the antigona with a more casual lifestyle, and it just makes everything look better. she's also got the perfect height and body for it too...very nice.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel


----------



## bagmad73

dfry said:


> Jessica Biel



What a pretty pink. Do you think this is the medium or the small?


----------



## bobobob

January Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

bagmad73 said:


> What a pretty pink. Do you think this is the medium or the small?



Yeah, the pink is so pretty, especially with her beautiful gray coat.  Jessica is tall - 5'8".  This Givenchy is a Sugar Nightingale and could be a medium, about 13 inches tall by 18 inches wide.  Anyone else want to guess?


----------



## ehemelay

dfry said:


> Yeah, the pink is so pretty, especially with her beautiful gray coat.  Jessica is tall - 5'8".  This Givenchy is a Sugar Nightingale and could be a medium, about 13 inches tall by 18 inches wide.  Anyone else want to guess?


I agree - definitely the Medium!  The proportion is a little different on the small.


----------



## bagmad73

dfry said:


> Yeah, the pink is so pretty, especially with her beautiful gray coat.  Jessica is tall - 5'8".  This Givenchy is a Sugar Nightingale and could be a medium, about 13 inches tall by 18 inches wide.  Anyone else want to guess?





ehemelay said:


> I agree - definitely the Medium!  The proportion is a little different on the small.



Thank you!


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna's custom t-shirt


----------



## dfry

Justin Timberlake wearing Givenchy scarf
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Rihanna
Credit rihannafashionobsessed


----------



## LoveHandbags!

dfry said:


> Jessica Biel



That pink Nightingale with her grey is *divine!*


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried attends the Givenchy Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 3, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain attends the Givenchy Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 3, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian and Nicole Richie attend Givenchy Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 3, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

January Jones  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried  (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik wearing Givenchy in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia
(jacket in pic 1)


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara wearing Givenchy dress and choker in March 2013 Interview Magazine 
Credit oldnewcharm.blogspot


----------



## dfry

Ashanti wearing Givenchy Check Embossed Lace Up Booties 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez wearing Givenchy Dress
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Alessandro Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## dfry

Iris Egbers in March 2013 Vogue Portugal


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls and Riccardo Tisci at CR Fashion Book 2 party


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried at CR Fashion Book 2 party


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Ciara wearing Givenchy gown
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing Givenchy gown at the CR Fashion Book 2 party
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried - her top is also Givenchy
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Frank Ocean at Givenchy fashion show in Paris
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

January Jones 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Givenchy shoes in April 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian wearing Givenchy boot
Credit outfitidentifier


----------



## dfry

Pace Wu wearing Givenchy dress and boots at Givenchy show in Paris 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## randr21

street style from r29


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson had not been posted wearing Givenchy in Oct 2012 Harpers Bazaar


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wearing Givenchy in April 2013 Marie Claire


----------



## dfry

Alicia Keys and Swizz Beatz:  Givenchy scarf hanging out of his pocket 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian wearing Givenchy over the knee wedge boot in brown this time.
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Chris Brown wearing Givenchy in his music video 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## dfry

Meek Mill wearing Givenchy Sweatshirt at BET's Rip the Runway Show 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Sofia Vergara's stylist, Deborah Waknin, wearing Givenchy top in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists 
Credit thehollywodreporter


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls in Spring-Summer 2013 GQ Style UK 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Givenchy outfits on her Diamonds Tour and picture of the cloak sketch released by House of Givenchy
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## dfry

Rob Kardashian wearing Givenchy shark tooth necklace while out celebrating his 26th B-day  
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Lebron James wears Givenchy Airplane Hoodie 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## dfry

Rob Kardashian wearing Givenchy Abstract Madonna T-Shirt at the launch of his sock line in Las Vegas
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Catherine Mcneil wearing Givenchy on cover of Feb 2013 Vogue Turkey 
Credit designscene


----------



## gwentan

Ashlee simpson with her pandora


----------



## 4ril

wow


----------



## crazy4bags79

DisCo said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
The red is so beautiul


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele on another outing with her Givenchy bag, shopped at Barneys
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Rihanna in another custom Givenchy outfit for her Diamonds Tour and sketches from House of Givenchy
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## LoveHandbags!

dfry said:


> Lea Michele on another outing with her Givenchy bag, shopped at Barneys
> Credit zimbio


 
All the pictures of her bag in this thread make me faint!   That *texture*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfry

Kate Waterhouse wearing Givenchy top 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Sky Ferreira wearing Givenchy in March 2013 S Moda
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## randr21

J Chastain


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## dfry

Fergie at LAX
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## dfry

Ciara wearing Givenchy at the Music Choices SWRV TV Network 
Credit rcfa


----------



## luxury1980

dfry said:


> Sky Ferreira wearing Givenchy in March 2013 S Moda
> Credit fashiongonerogue


 
I love everything ! Esp her hair!


----------



## luxury1980

dfry said:


> Ciara wearing Givenchy at the Music Choices SWRV TV Network
> Credit rcfa


 
She sure can pull it off! Awesome!


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## hrhsunshine

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 2112460



This girl LOVES her Panda!  It's awesome to see her use it so much.  God, I love this color and print!


----------



## dfry

A$AP Rocky wearing Givenchy T-shirt 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Cassie wearing Givenchy sneakers 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## dfry

Future wearing a Givenchy Virgin Mary sweatshirt, out shopping with Ciara in Los Angeles.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart wore a Givenchy abstract Madonna t-shirt at the Nickelodeon Kids Choice awards. Here with Jessica Alba giving an award.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Ciara
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Lily Collins wearing Givenchy necklace.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## jtnguyen

steph22 said:


> Nicole Richie
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2111487



Oh wow, Nicole must use the heck out of that bag since it's a lot slouchier. Still cute though!


----------



## randr21

Givenchy sunglasses and top


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Givenchy top
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Alison Brie wearing Givenchy dress 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Givenchy shoes 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Chris Brown wearing Givenchy Plane Print Reversible Bomber jacket.  
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Rihanna Instagram with Givenchy backpack 
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart wearing Givenchy shirt 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Obsedia via stockholm streetstyle


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Croc Pandora via stockholm streetstyle


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Givenchy sandals.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Antigona via stockholm streetstyle


----------



## dfry

Rihanna Instagram:  bodyguard with Givenchy Shopping Bag customized for her by Riccardo Tisci.  
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: Revolutionpix/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum wearing Givenchy belt.  
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Givenchy Obsedia bag.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## randr21

Courtesy of Mizhattan.


----------



## dfry

January Jones wearing Givenchy coat at Coach's 3rd Annual Children's Defense Fund Benefit 
Credit justjared and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried with Givenchy 'Rottweiler' clutch at the celebration of Allure Magazines Look Better Naked issue 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Dido
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Professor Green wearing a Givenchy Columbian Madonna-print sweatshirt at Groucho Nightclub in London 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

2 Chainz performed at Coachella in a Givenchy Madonna Print Tank 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana Givenchy at the MTV Movie Awards
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## dfry

Ester Dean wearing Givenchy top at the MTV Movie Awards
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Beyonce performing in Givenchy outfit 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Cassie and Ciara both wore Givenchy Printed Silk Twill Paisley Printed High Top Sneakers
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Rob Kardashian wearing Givenchy Drop Tail Sweater to Kourtneys B-Day Party 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing a Givenchy 'Tail' top at LAX 
Credit upscalehype and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing custom Givenchy shirt from Riccardo Tisci at the Miami Heat playoff game on April 21 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Ciara wearing Givenchy sweater
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Givenchy shirt on April 23 in New York City, and last pic is her Instagram. 
Credit justjared and upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## dfry

Future wearing Givenchy Star-Studded high-tops while shopping with Sean Kingston and a few fans at GBs in New York a few days ago.  
Credit fashionbombdaily and upscalehype


----------



## dfry

LeBron James Instagram wearing Givenchy Paisley Airplane Print T-shirt before going to the NBA press conference
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Givenchy shirt at Magic City Nightclub in Atlanta, April 22, 2013  
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner wearing Givenchy paisley print silk top while shopping at Selfridges in London
Credit dailymail and ssense


----------



## dfry

Kanye West wearing a Givenchy shirt in NYC while out with Kim Kardashian
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Givenchy sandals in Greece April 25, 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Future wearing Givenchy sneakers
Credit upscalehype


----------



## randr21




----------



## dfry

Wiz Khalifa appeared on the set of his new Beat It video in a Givenchy Plane Print Reversible Bomber Jacket 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Justin Bieber dances to his tour bus wearing red Givenchy sneakers in Sweden 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## dfry

Denise Vasi posted Instagram of her vintage Givenchy earrings 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kobe Bryant wearing Givenchy Green Paisley and Vintage Airplane Print t-shirt (not playing because of a torn achilles injury).  Watched his Los Angeles Lakers teams season come to an end after losing Game 4 to the San Antonio Spurs.  LeBron James wore this t-shirt last week.
Credit  upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo (L) (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna Instagram with Givenchy Madonna pouch May 1 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Swizz-Beatz wearing Givenchy Green Paisley Print Hightop Sneakers with A$AP Rocky in New York 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## melikey

steph22 said:


> Gisele Bundchen
> 
> View attachment 2166869



I love the Antigona now but I wish they'd bring back this slouchier version with the adjustable strap as a variation, it hits that perfect balance of polished but relaxed.


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried is the new face of Very Irresistible Givenchy, replacing Liv Tyler
Credit perezhilton


----------



## dfry

Rihanna with her Givenchy bag arriving at her hotel in New York, May 3 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry wearing Givenchy dress while exiting her hotel on May 3 in New York City 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Givenchy Bird Cage Ankle Booties while posing with Kourtney and Khloe to promote their Kardashian Kollection for Sears in Texas on May 4 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## PollyGal

dfry said:


> Rihanna with her Givenchy bag arriving at her hotel in New York, May 3
> Credit justjared



Love it!


----------



## steph22

Prince Madeleine


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Antigona (via stockholm streetstyle)







Givenchy Obsedia (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## zodiac_thr

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 2180216
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180217



does anyone know what her size? 
thank you


----------



## alouette

zodiac_thr said:


> does anyone know what her size?
> thank you



medium


----------



## unoma

Jennifer Hudson
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/15/article-0-19C815F4000005DC-653_634x949.jpg


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## Aluxe

unoma said:


> Jennifer Hudson
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/15/article-0-19C815F4000005DC-653_634x949.jpg



ooh I like this ant. Nice texture and color.

Any deets on this piece?


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## randr21




----------



## zodiac_thr

steph22 said:


> Kris Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2184112



Kris's tote is quite nice, havent seen it anywhere else before


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> Kris's tote is quite nice, havent seen it anywhere else before



Its the luc tote from f/w i believe. Nicer than the ant or gale tote...caught my eye too.


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> Its the luc tote from f/w i believe. Nicer than the ant or gale tote...caught my eye too.



Thank you, especially for this print. My fav for this print is the porch then this, then the lic


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Another angle of Julia Bowen and her Antigona (via justjared)


----------



## dfry

Ke$ha wore Givenchy at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas May 19 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wore Givenchy to the Cleopatra Cocktail Party during the 2013 Cannes Film Festival at JW Marriott on May 21 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain at the All Is Lost Cannes Film Festival premiere held at the Palais des Festivals in France May 22 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Li Yuchun wore Givenchy at the All Is Lost Cannes Film Festival premiere held at the Palais des Festivals in France May 22 
Credit rcfa


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Nightingale via stockholm streetstyle


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried in vintage Givenchy Haute Couture at the 2013 Met Gala 
Credit torontoisfashion


----------



## dfry

Beyoncé in Givenchy Haute Couture at the 2013 Met Gala, with this year's theme, "Punk" 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Florence Welch wore Givenchy at the 2013 Met Gala in NY, witht the theme, "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Madonna in Givenchy Haute Couture at the 2013 Met Gala with the theme, 'Punk' 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara wore Givenchy while posing with Riccardo Tisci at the 2013 Met Gala in NY 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wore Givenchy to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried in the Fall 2013 Givenchy campaign 
Credit telegraph.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Carine Roitfeld and her daughter, Julia Restoin Roitfeld, in the Fall 2013 Givenchy campaign 
Credit telegraph.co.uk


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele heading to her dentist appointment on Thursday (May 30) in Beverly Hills, Calif. 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Victor Cruz attended the After Earth New York City premiere with his fiance Elaina Watley 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Adriana Lima wore Givenchy at the 2013 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall in NYC on June 3 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wore Givenchy at the 2013 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall in NYC on June 3 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wore Givenchy at the 2013 CFDA Fashion Awards in NYC on June 3 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried wore a custom Givenchy gown and matching Givenchy sandals at Shiseido Cle De Peau Beaute Gala Dinner June 6 in Hong Kong 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Givenchy Menswear Madonna and Child t-shirt on June 6 leaving her hotel in Antwerp, Belgium as she continued her Diamonds World Tour 
Credit becauseiamfabulous and justjared


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## saexhee

Can anyone please tell me what size Kate Beckinsale's black Pandora is?? Pretty sure people will say it's a medium but the thing is, today, I purchased a medium Pandora and it seems smaller than the one she has on.  I'm actually shorter than her so it would make more sense that the bag would look bigger on me than her.  Is there a chance that hers is a Large?? I have the one with the zipper compartment while hers is the flap (older model).  Would that explain the size difference? Are the older models just bigger than the newer ones?  Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## zodiac_thr

saexhee said:


> Can anyone please tell me what size Kate Beckinsale's black Pandora is?? Pretty sure people will say it's a medium but the thing is, today, I purchased a medium Pandora and it seems smaller than the one she has on.  I'm actually shorter than her so it would make more sense that the bag would look bigger on me than her.  Is there a chance that hers is a Large?? I have the one with the zipper compartment while hers is the flap (older model).  Would that explain the size difference? Are the older models just bigger than the newer ones?  Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!



I think she has the old medium which almost the same size as the new large now, there were a thread that talk about size different somewhere


----------



## randr21

saexhee said:


> Can anyone please tell me what size Kate Beckinsale's black Pandora is?? Pretty sure people will say it's a medium but the thing is, today, I purchased a medium Pandora and it seems smaller than the one she has on. I'm actually shorter than her so it would make more sense that the bag would look bigger on me than her. Is there a chance that hers is a Large?? I have the one with the zipper compartment while hers is the flap (older model). Would that explain the size difference? Are the older models just bigger than the newer ones? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


 
the ones in her pic look like a large to me


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Cate Blanchett in Sydney, Australia on June 11 
Credit rcfa


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Vanessa Hudgens with a small Nightingale (via perezhilton)


----------



## steph22

Meagan Camper


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## Baby Celine

THANK YOU, DisCo. Thank you for starting this thread and I studied all 60 pages. I am very + MEGA, torn between the Givenchy Antigona and Celine Trapeze for the past few months. Can anyone who happens to have both advise? I know they are totally different in styles, and I know the Celine is slightly more luxurious because of the suede lining. But I always been sort of a Givenchy girl because their stuffs are generally very minimalist..celine too..

However, style wise, can anyone advise which is more versatile (well for me I will definitely be getting my bags in classic colours like black or tan)? Do I have to "funk up" if I were to carry the Celine trapeze?

And in terms of "scratch resistance", which is slightly hardier (assuming basic smooth goatskin)?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 

P.S. I am a newbie to the forum and (finally) joined because I am looking to buy a new bag.  Prior to this, I was always just a spectator. :reading:


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## randr21

Baby Celine said:


> THANK YOU, DisCo. Thank you for starting this thread and I studied all 60 pages. I am very + MEGA, torn between the Givenchy Antigona and Celine Trapeze for the past few months. Can anyone who happens to have both advise? I know they are totally different in styles, and I know the Celine is slightly more luxurious because of the suede lining. But I always been sort of a Givenchy girl because their stuffs are generally very minimalist..celine too..
> 
> However, style wise, can anyone advise which is more versatile (well for me I will definitely be getting my bags in classic colours like black or tan)? Do I have to "funk up" if I were to carry the Celine trapeze?
> 
> And in terms of "scratch resistance", which is slightly hardier (assuming basic smooth goatskin)?
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I am a newbie to the forum and (finally) joined because I am looking to buy a new bag.  Prior to this, I was always just a spectator. :reading:



U should post a new thread for this, cuz im not sure if disco will ser this post, and it'll get u more advice, if u want it from others. Or else, pm disco if u specifically want her advice.


----------



## Baby Celine

randr21 said:


> U should post a new thread for this, cuz im not sure if disco will ser this post, and it'll get u more advice, if u want it from others. Or else, pm disco if u specifically want her advice.


Thanks, randr, i m v newbie here. still finding my way around.


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## dfry

Baby Celine said:


> THANK YOU, DisCo. Thank you for starting this thread and I studied all 60 pages. I am very + MEGA, torn between the Givenchy Antigona and Celine Trapeze for the past few months. Can anyone who happens to have both advise? I know they are totally different in styles, and I know the Celine is slightly more luxurious because of the suede lining. But I always been sort of a Givenchy girl because their stuffs are generally very minimalist..celine too..
> 
> However, style wise, can anyone advise which is more versatile (well for me I will definitely be getting my bags in classic colours like black or tan)? Do I have to "funk up" if I were to carry the Celine trapeze?
> 
> And in terms of "scratch resistance", which is slightly hardier (assuming basic smooth goatskin)?
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I am a newbie to the forum and (finally) joined because I am looking to buy a new bag.  Prior to this, I was always just a spectator. :reading:


 
You can also ask advice from the Givenchy chat thread such as this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-chat-thread-706743.html


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora shopping in Los Angeles on June 20 
Credit justjared


----------



## PollyGal

dfry said:


> Rita Ora shopping in Los Angeles on June 20
> Credit justjared



Love:o


----------



## steph22

CaCee Cobb


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Givenchy jacket while exiting Lillies Bordello Nightclub with her BFF Jennifer Rosales on Friday (June 21) in Dublin, Ireland.  
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## ic_locon

Lea Michele and her black Givenchy Nightingale.
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## ic_locon

Lea Michele and her black Givenchy Nightingale.
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Model with Nightingale (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried
(Source: Lomeli/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## redish

bobobob said:


> Demi Lovato



Does anyone know what size is demi lovato wearing? TIA


----------



## randr21

redish said:


> Does anyone know what size is demi lovato wearing? TIA



Med


----------



## 4EverFur

Love rihanna with her bag


----------



## steph22

Gillian Jacobs
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## bobobob

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## green.bee

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2127032





steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> (Source: Revolutionpix/Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2133348




what size is it, medium or large?
Thank you

EDIT: Never mind, just found out it is a medium.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## Baby Celine

This time round, my eyes are definitely more focused on the piece of eye candy (Chris Evans - my capt america) than the givenchy slung across Minka Kelly's body!


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr zimbio


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Antigona (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato celebrity-gossip


----------



## randr21




----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie wearing Givenchy pants


----------



## Bijouxlady

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2237011


Is this  a medium?


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Poly


----------



## Bijouxlady

What's the name of the above bag?


----------



## Bijouxlady

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards


What's the name of Kyle's bag?


----------



## bobobob

Bijouxlady said:


> What's the name of Kyle's bag?



Antigona


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Behati Prinsloo and her Pandora (via cocoperez)


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Behati Prinsloo (via justjared)


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Nightingale (via Stockholm Streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Erin Heatherton zimbio


----------



## randr21




----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Rihanna (Madonna clutch)


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## penipoo

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr  credit: justjared


Does anyone happen to know who makes her sunglasses?? LOVE them!!


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Vanessa Hudgens and her Nightingale (via perezhilton)


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Model with Pandora (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## alouette

steph22 said:


> Melissa McCarthy
> 
> View attachment 2286619



Wait, does the bag have double clasps on one side?


----------



## loveable

Ok I guess I can't quote from this post into a different post. Anyway I see she lengthened the strap by using additional clasps that's pretty neat!



steph22 said:


> Melissa McCarthy
> 
> View attachment 2286619


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Shakira zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Shakira zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## Leenah

Lily Collins, Medium Givenchy Pandora bag, light brown.

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/givenchy/1788493d1341936745-celebrities-with-givenchy-bags-lily-collins-070912-1-.jpg

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/923772/jamie-campbell-bower-and-lily-collins-gallery.jpg

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/952965/lily-collins-gallery.jpg

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/953049/lily-collins-gallery.jpg

Sorry if the pictures don't show up, I don't know what's wrong with that. Lily's Pandora is stunning though, it's the reason I wanted to get a Givenchy Pandora


----------



## bobobob

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Stockholm Streetstyle, Givenchy Obsedia


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Stockholm Streetstyle, Givenchy Madonna tote


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston zimbio


----------



## Prada143

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston zimbio



You mean Jennifer Garner!  look at the texture and color of her bag! Just gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara attends the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards at the Barclays Center on August 25, 2013 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## NANI1972

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston zimbio



 Gorgeous bag!


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## ellodoll

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> View attachment 2310405



Is this a recent picture of her?


----------



## steph22

ellodoll said:


> Is this a recent picture of her?



Yes


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## ellodoll

steph22 said:


> Yes



omg she actually looks decent! that's why i thought it was an older pic


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Union


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## Aluxe

Source: TheYBF.com


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian - earrings


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## bobobob

Editor-in-chief of CR Fashion Book Carine Roitfeld attends The Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards at Harlow on September 6, 2013 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Carine Roitfeld attends the Mercedes-Benz Star Lounge during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2014 at Lincoln Center on September 5, 2013 in New York City.  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Ali Landry


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## Golden Chick

ashley olsen-givenchy handbag


----------



## steph22

Alyson Hannigan 
(Source: Josh/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

disco said:


> i don't think there's a thread like this yet so i'll start one.  I've been seeing a lot of celebrities carrying givenchy bags lately and this thread would be a good place to compile all of them! I'll start:
> 
> Miley with brown nightingale (maxi?)


i want one! A red one


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Carine Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale 
(Source: Josh/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

CaCee Cobb
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## coreenmd

I'm sorry if this has been uploaded before.


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes
(Source: PacificCoastNews)


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christa Theret style.com


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova style.com


----------



## bobobob

Rila Fukushima style.com


----------



## loveable

Becca Tobin (source: Twitter


----------



## bobobob

North West


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Fergie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards


----------



## pumbaa.frankie

Does anyone know if this is a small or medium size?
And where I could possibly find one?


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## plumaplomb

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 2357785


What size Alex gerrard wearing?  Post 1080.  Is this elephant gray?


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sarah Chapman with Diddy in Givenchy Boots


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere (jacket)


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liv Tyler zimbio


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: Joshua/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Cassie Ventura


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 



​


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alanis Morissette zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Becca Tobin (right)


----------



## steph22

Georgie Thompson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Fergie zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: Gonzalo/Chinchilla/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Denise Van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Fergie



better view


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## bobobob

Alyson Hannigan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci twitter


----------



## bobobob

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale 



​


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio


----------



## iceshiva

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio



This bag is so sexy


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fergie zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene zimbio


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## FrankieP

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2399764



Is this baby a black sugar?


----------



## pursesinpink

FrankieP said:


> Is this baby a black sugar?


It's bottle green.


----------



## bobobob

Lara Bingle


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

LaLa Anthony


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony zimbio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Christina Schwarzenegger


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## yuki920923

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner



Her Ant is so for omg


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian (dress)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr
(Source: Mario Magnani/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Aluxe

Keri Hilson @ Yeezus concert in Atlanta


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Shakira 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## ivyv1880

Rihanna


----------



## ivyv1880

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## ivyv1880

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## FrankieP

Man Rosie and Miranda are loving their Antigonas to death, I've not seen a shot of them without those bags and Miranda's especially is looking smooshy & broken in! I've just received a lovely pebble black Antigona myself and look forward to mine ageing as well with use.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

Please help me !!

I got the bag and leather smells a little, not sure if it is supposed to have a smell and the leather is stiff...seller told me its goat skin so its stiff and i just hope its real! 

Item Name: Super Gorgeous Givenchy Cobalt Blue Small Antigona
Item Number: 261356680523
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261356680523...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## FrankieP

Love love love how slouchy Miranda's Antigona has become.. it's not surprising, given how much she uses it! I don't think she or Rosie have barely carried another bag since getting theirs!


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Slavica Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Liv Tyler


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shiri Appleby (skirt)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Shakira


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Bai Baihe facebook/givenchy


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## dfry

Charlize Theron at the 3rd Annual Sean Penn & Friends Help Haiti Home Gala January 11 in Los Angelesz 
Credit rcfa


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain zimbio


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Model Karmen Pedaru with an Antigona (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## cinnabun4chu

bobobob said:


> Charlize Theron zimbio




Another shot of Charlize Theron with her Lucrezia (via perezhilton.com)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara 
(Source: Bauer-Griffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Another shot of Sofia Vergara and her Antigona (via cocoperez)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sally Field 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Erin Heathertone


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures) 

Not 100% on this though.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: Vivien Killilea/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Emily Bustamante 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner
(Source: Rv/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> hilary duff
> (source: Fameflynet pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2510916


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Leann Rimes


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## murt

steph22 said:


> Leann Rimes
> 
> View attachment 2514555



Wow - I love Leann's boots there and the bag. I should post on the Celeb ID forum to see if anyone can ID the boots.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen 



​


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



​


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley  zimbio


----------



## disarray

Morgan Stewart from Rich Kids of Beverly Hills. maybe not a real celebrity but she has a green Givenchy!


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Beth Ditto


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace and Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Orange Pandora (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Lucrezia (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Givenchy Clutch (via stockholm streetstyle)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 



​


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> kourtney kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2544230


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Mary McCormack


----------



## Aluxe

La La Anthony







Source: Sandra Rose


----------



## jessivana

chiara ferragni


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## noneyabusiness

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2522310


Anyone know what size her bag is?


----------



## noneyabusiness

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie


Perfection!


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdale


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Pursejoy9

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



Does anyone know the color of this Antigona? Thanks.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Rosie Hutington-Whiteley


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## stephci

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## samleejay

Rosie Huntington Whitely


----------



## samleejay

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Cattrall


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Marco Perego


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## FrankieP

bobobob said:


> Amanda Seyfried zimbio



Ooh which bag is this? I can't think of one with handles / straps starting from each end rather than in the middle..


----------



## mundodabolsa

FrankieP said:


> Ooh which bag is this? I can't think of one with handles / straps starting from each end rather than in the middle..



it's just a nightingale. look closely under her elbow and you'll see the main handles, you just can't see them because of the floral print.


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## EmilyAnne

I love this white,  embossed Pandora!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2618445




Love to see more Lucrezias! This looks like the one I own.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Li Yuchun zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## EmilyAnne

Not a bag,  but I am pretty sure it is Givenchy!


----------



## bobobob

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> rosie huntington-whiteley
> 
> View attachment 2632241


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## scottsdale92

Khloe Kardashian and French Montana


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> blake lively
> 
> View attachment 2638974


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## Jana123

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2643271


Hi everyone , i just fell in love with the pair of jeans she is wearing. Does anyone know which make that is? Many thanks! Jana


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## fedoreat43o

nice  sharing...


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## am2022

i have both small and medium antigona.. but with alex's proportions ( tall and long legged) im quite at a loss here... is this a small???



steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 2646016


----------



## hrhsunshine

amacasa said:


> i have both small and medium antigona.. but with alex's proportions ( tall and long legged) im quite at a loss here... is this a small???



Yes, she is wearing a small. Even on the tall models, the medium looks more substantial.


----------



## am2022

thanks so much sweetie!!! 


hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, she is wearing a small. Even on the tall models, the medium looks more substantial.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith  
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller



​


----------



## MaterialWrld

Miranda Kerr, such beautiful bags!!!


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush  
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen (Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Stacey Keibler


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trufino


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Milky caramel

Beautiful bags


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## sparks1007

Thanks Steph. Anyone know if Lea Michele is carrying a medium or large gale? Thanks


----------



## jaserendipituy

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks Steph. Anyone know if Lea Michele is carrying a medium or large gale? Thanks



its medium... mine is the same in brown colour...


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio


----------



## sparks1007

jaserendipituy said:


> its medium... mine is the same in brown colour...



Thanks Jas


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## am2022

love lucrezia... and this color is sublime!!


bobobob said:


> Cate Blanchett zimbio


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel



​


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## nikimenz

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington
(Source: Rb/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel 



​


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

January Jones 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett 



​


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## steph22

Australian model Elyse Taylor


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## mahalagirl

steph22 said:


> Lily Collins
> 
> View attachment 2723676


Sorry, what bag is this? It doesn't really look like antigona as it has zipper on the side edge....or maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## steph22

mahalagirl said:


> Sorry, what bag is this? It doesn't really look like antigona as it has zipper on the side edge....or maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.



Oops sorryshe is frequently seen with a Givenchy bag. My mistake


----------



## am2022

I think that's a givenchy luc sans the strap?
No?


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Candice Swanepoel
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703563
> ​



Lovely Ant!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mhen016

steph22 said:


> Candice Swanepoel
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703563
> ​


This is Gorgeous!


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## wobertow

&#128536;&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Diana Agron


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## pinksky777

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2739474




Love their Givenchy connections!


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Kris and Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## missmoimoi

steph22 said:


> Lily Collins
> 
> View attachment 2723676



Lily Collins is carrying the Rebecca Minkoff croc embossed Perry bag in this photo - it's a copy of the Antigona but with external zips, more org pockets.


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## *Miss_K

steph22 said:


> Georgina Dorsett
> 
> View attachment 2762399



hmm, this is Céline Trapeze, isn't it?


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

*Miss_K said:


> hmm, this is Céline Trapeze, isn't it?



Yes it is, forgot to change threads!


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2764243



I admire their Givenchy collection of bags!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Hilary *******


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## hrhsunshine

steph22 said:


> Hilary *******
> 
> View attachment 2765735



I totally love it! Was wondering if she still carries her orange Ant and here she is with a second one! Go Hilary!


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## am2022

Adorable ensemble !!!



steph22 said:


> Louise Thompson
> 
> View attachment 2766791


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## MrGoyard

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Alicia Keys


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## miriammarquez

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## missmoimoi

steph22 said:


> Hilary *******
> 
> View attachment 2765735



What shade of blue is this?  Is it the current med blue but looks darker (lighting) in this photo?

I could never quite tell if Hilary's orange Antigona is/was a med or a small - does anybody know?


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> What shade of blue is this?  Is it the current med blue but looks darker (lighting) in this photo?
> 
> I could never quite tell if Hilary's orange Antigona is/was a med or a small - does anybody know?



Hilary carries the medium Ants and her blue one does seem to be the current season's blue. So love that Hilary rocks the Ants!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Hilary carries the medium Ants and her blue one does seem to be the current season's blue. So love that Hilary rocks the Ants!



Thank you once again hrhsunshine!  Boy, the med Ant looks so "normal" on all the celebs and yet, I still feel it's a tad too big on me.  I'm not a tiny person but not really tall either (5'5").  Maybe I should just wear heels more often.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Thank you once again hrhsunshine!  Boy, the med Ant looks so "normal" on all the celebs and yet, I still feel it's a tad too big on me.  I'm not a tiny person but not really tall either (5'5").  Maybe I should just wear heels more often.



Oh girl, you are fine. I am only 5-4 and feel fine. It takes a little time to get used to it cuz it can be a big bulky feeling bag if your not used to something that size. I came from Balenciaga, it was a HUGE adjustment for me. So glad I kept with the Ant though! LOVE!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh girl, you are fine. I am only 5-4 and feel fine. It takes a little time to get used to it cuz it can be a big bulky feeling bag if your not used to something that size. I came from Balenciaga, it was a HUGE adjustment for me. So glad I kept with the Ant though! LOVE!



Thank you for the encouragement - ok, no wonder.  That makes sense that it's a HUGE adjustment because yes...it will be for me too.  I have some Bal bags too but basically any large bag that slouches and HANGS is a totally different feel (which is why the med Nightingale is such an easy bag to wear).


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## PurseACold

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Garner
> 
> View attachment 2805605


Ooh, that's a really pretty bag. I've never seen this particular Anti before.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## miriammarquez

Sally Field


----------



## miriammarquez

Lala


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## chanelbabyy

Candice Swanepoel with Antigona


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trufino


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Fergie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2828396



Great outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (Hong Kong singer & actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Picture from Joey Yung's Instagram (HK Instagram)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Luxchic77

Miriam Yeung (Hong Kong singer & actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## littlerock

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2833085



Do we know what size this is?


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Terri Seymour


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Thailand model & actress) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## miriammarquez

Angelina Jolie


----------



## miriammarquez

Sebastian Stan's girlfriend Margarita Levieva, such a beautiful color


----------



## miriammarquez

Sandra Bullock


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning zimbio


----------



## jmaroun 06

mirrana kerr with givenchy


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Blogger Danielle Peazer


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amy Jackson


----------



## miriammarquez

CaCee Cobb


----------



## miriammarquez

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## devik

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Lachey









Can anyone tell me if hers is a small or medium ant?


----------



## justpeachy4397

devik said:


> Can anyone tell me if hers is a small or medium ant?




It looks like a medium


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Brown


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

devik said:


> Can anyone tell me if hers is a small or medium ant?


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## taraa

devik said:


> Can anyone tell me if hers is a small or medium ant?


this is for sure a medium


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## miriammarquez

Katharine McPhee


----------



## Elsatonia

platinum_girly said:


> Nicole richie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reese witherspoon:


Love all of them


----------



## Elsatonia

miriammarquez said:


> Katharine McPhee


Love ANtigona in this color! Do you know where i can find it available?


----------



## steph22

Kim Cattrall


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## chrycket1976

I remember Miranda Kerr and Miley Cyrus (younger) carrying Givenchy bags while walking on the streets.


----------



## steph22

Jordann Dunn


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## chrycket1976

Too many celebrities patronizing Givenchy bags and purses. The quality and durability of the popular brand must be great.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kim Cattrall


----------



## devik

Olivia Palermo (h/t steph22 in the Celebrity Style threads):


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> 
> View attachment 2949715


Love her


----------



## santmega

k
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kylie Jenner with her medium duffle givenchy antigona


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Vhey

Love the antigona on Nicole. Really a must have :tup


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Harper Quinn

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> View attachment 2966265



My god she has aged!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Harper Quinn said:


> My god she has aged!


No this is her mom:lolots:


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## reddfoxx1

I like the bags, but are they here to stay?


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Lily Aldridge
> 
> View attachment 2995098


The charm add so much beauty to this antigona


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## classiclovely

DisCo said:


> Jessica Simpson w/ a Medium black Pandora


Gotta LOVE Jessica. #lifegoals


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## hrhsunshine

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3012090



OMG... her friend looks like a hooker.


----------



## Jaxholt15

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG... her friend looks like a hooker.


Agreed!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG... her friend looks like a hooker.


lol


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## devik

And Kim Kardashian... again and again and again! 























h/t to Steph22 as always for the originals in the KK Style thread!


----------



## ayumiken

Hilary Duff with an oversized black Givenchy Nightingale handbag


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Jazzle17

Kendall always looks flawless!


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Penot

P


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## mashedpotato

Ashley Benson, another view.


----------



## mashedpotato

Amanda Seyfried, another view.


----------



## mashedpotato

Lily Collins


----------



## mashedpotato

Kim.


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## mashedpotato

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Richie wearing Givenchy Nightingale bag.


----------



## Miss World

Alex Curran Gerrard wearing a black Givenchy Pandora Medium bag.


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bunchen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Liv Tyler
> 
> View attachment 3049409


I personally don't like printed bag but Liv wears it so beautifully


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## randr21

Beyonce


----------



## mashedpotato

kendall jenner, Givnechy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mashedpotato said:


> kendall jenner, Givnechy


Love her dress


----------



## mashedpotato

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love her dress



Dress is givenchy too.


----------



## Miss World

Alex Curran Gerrard wearing a black Givenchy Pandora medium.


----------



## Miss World

A model at Paris Fashion week wearing what seems to be a Givenchy Pandora Medium bag. I am not sure what print or color this is, but if anyone can clarify would be great.


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

steph22 said:


> Julianne Moore
> 
> View attachment 3055911




She looks great


----------



## Wudge

Miss World said:


> A model at Paris Fashion week wearing what seems to be a Givenchy Pandora Medium bag. I am not sure what print or color this is, but if anyone can clarify would be great.



This print hasn't been released yet, it's from the F/W 2015 collection.


----------



## Miss World

Wudge said:


> This print hasn't been released yet, it's from the F/W 2015 collection.



Thank you for confirming. Can't wait to see the collection when it's released.

Here is a photo of actress Minnie Driver carrying a Givenchy Pandora Box bag.


----------



## Miss World

Recent photos of Kendall Jenner carrying her Givenchy Lucrezia Medium bag.


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## Miss World

Beyonce Knowles wearing a Givenchy Pandora Pure flap satchel bag. She is wearing the new color that features contrasting black and brown leather along with crystal and stud detailing.


----------



## Miss World

Sunny Ozell, wife of Star Trek actor, Patrick Stewart, carrying a metallic gold mini Givenchy Nightingale handbag.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## miriammarquez

Morgan Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Rose


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Amber Rose


Her boobies outshines Antigona


----------



## _purseaddict_

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her boobies outshines Antigona




Lollllll


----------



## mdlchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her boobies outshines Antigona




[emoji23][emoji23] can you tell from the pic if she's carrying the smooth Antigona or goatskin? This bag is my next purchase but  I'm torn about which leather to get[emoji30]


----------



## thefinchster

mdlchic77 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] can you tell from the pic if she's carrying the smooth Antigona or goatskin? This bag is my next purchase but  I'm torn about which leather to get[emoji30]



Looks like smooth leather to me


----------



## mdlchic77

thefinchster said:


> Looks like smooth leather to me




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## thefinchster

miriammarquez said:


> Kylie Jenner



Omg what a pretty color. Love the nails too, anyone know what brand/color that is?


----------



## thefinchster

Nevermind! Just found out it's Essie riviera chic.


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## Miss World

Kim Kardashian carrying the new smoother version of the classic Givenchy Nightingale bag.


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Richie carrying her classic Givenchy Nightingale bag today.


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Nicole Trunfio
> 
> View attachment 3074574


She's so gorgeous


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Winona Ryder


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Australian model Bridget Malcolm


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## missmoimoi

Jennifer Garner recently with wedding band (according to mirror.co.uk) & Gbag


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missmoimoi said:


> Jennifer Garner recently with wedding band (according to mirror.co.uk) & Gbag
> View attachment 3092512


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> kylie jenner
> 
> View attachment 3093363


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## casseyelsie

steph22 said:


> Selena Gomez
> 
> View attachment 3094637







steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 3096753




U idea what size for both Antigona pic shown above?TIA


----------



## casseyelsie

steph22 said:


> Stella Maxwell
> 
> View attachment 3095827




That dress!!!


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Chambers


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## Miss World

Kim Kardashian's assistant helping her carry her new black Givenchy Nightingale bag in smooth leather.


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## myown

Miss World said:


> Kim Kardashian's assistant helping her carry her new black Givenchy Nightingale bag in smooth leather.



first I thought you speak about her daughter...


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Richie carrying her Givenchy Nightingale bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian carrying a mini Givenchy Antigona  bag.


----------



## Miss World

Khloe Kardashian wearing a Givenchy Pandora Box Chain bag.


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## kittin1

Adriana Lima with her mini antigona


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Heidisaddiction

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3113072




These bags are really growing on me. [emoji87]


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Lauren Hutton


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Hailey Baldwin
> 
> View attachment 3142659


She looks good


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Meg Matthews


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3145302


They're so beautiful


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3146469


This that Tyga's handprinted at her...?


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osborne


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar
> 
> View attachment 3149845


Love her


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Porter


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## Miss World

Ashley Benson wearing a Givenchy Antigona bag.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin wearing Givenchy Antigona bag.


----------



## k5ml3k

steph22 said:


> Sienna Miller
> 
> View attachment 3168276




Can anyone ID her coat? Thanks!


----------



## hedur

k5ml3k said:


> Can anyone ID her coat? Thanks!


It looks like Rag & Bone.

http://www.rag-bone.com/womens/jackets-coats/faye-coat-W255212NN.html#start=1


----------



## k5ml3k

hedur said:


> It looks like Rag & Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rag-bone.com/womens/jackets-coats/faye-coat-W255212NN.html#start=1




It does...thank you!


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Cara Santana


----------



## missmoimoi

miriammarquez said:


> Caitlyn Jenner




I think she's carrying the Hugo Boss Berlin bag in baby blue here. It's a lookalike Lucrezia sort of.


----------



## missmoimoi

miriammarquez said:


> Caitlyn Jenner




Comparison - similar look but sides are very different. Not quite the same shape


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## Miss World

Kendall Jenner wearing a Givenchy Lucrezia bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

missmoimoi said:


> I think she's carrying the Hugo Boss Berlin bag in baby blue here. It's a lookalike Lucrezia sort of.







missmoimoi said:


> Comparison - similar look but sides are very different. Not quite the same shape
> View attachment 3173698
> 
> View attachment 3173699
> 
> View attachment 3173700
> 
> View attachment 3173701
> 
> View attachment 3173702




Nope. I have both Hugo Boss Berlin and Lucrezia. In that picture Caitlyn carries Lucrezia (hold all) for men handbag.


----------



## missmoimoi

dangerouscurves said:


> Nope. I have both Hugo Boss Berlin and Lucrezia. In that picture Caitlyn carries Lucrezia (hold all) for men handbag.



Aha - yes, I stand corrected - now I see!  Gee, when I first saw the RED LC men's Lucrezia large tote online, my eyes popped out of my head but I have never seen a large mens Lucrezia tote irl before.

I have both the med Lucrezia and med Berlin bag too but I was fooled this time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

missmoimoi said:


> Aha - yes, I stand corrected - now I see!  Gee, when I first saw the RED LC men's Lucrezia large tote online, my eyes popped out of my head but I have never seen a large mens Lucrezia tote irl before.
> 
> I have both the med Lucrezia and med Berlin bag too but I was fooled this time.
> 
> View attachment 3177092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177098




We're bag twins!!!! [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Bridget Malcolm


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Britney Spears


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## LeslieDK

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard


 
Does anyone know if this is the small or medium size?  Thanks


----------



## steph22

Leah Weller


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Miss World

Playboy model Simone Holtznagel carrying a Givenchy Antigona handbag.


----------



## Miss World

British reality tv celebrity, Lucy Mecklenburgh wearing a Givenchy Antigona bag.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Miss World

Kylie Jenner wearing Givenchy Nightingale Bag


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Miss World

Kylie Jenner wearing a black Givenchy Nightingale Bag


----------



## meigui23

Kim looks great in these pictures


----------



## Miss World

Keira Knightley wearing the new version of the Givenchy Nightingale bag.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## WishList986

Miss World said:


> Kylie Jenner wearing a black Givenchy Nightingale Bag



Is this the small size?


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss World said:


> Keira Knightley wearing the new version of the Givenchy Nightingale bag.


She's TOO Thin


----------



## randr21

WishList986 said:


> Is this the small size?



Looks like it to me


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## alansgail

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's TOO Thin


Ha! Guess that's all relative.....she looks just fine to me but I was more focused on the bag


----------



## Jaxholt15

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner


Anyone know anything about the Antigonna that Kendall is carrying?  Love !


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## buonobi

alansgail said:


> Ha! Guess that's all relative.....she looks just fine to me but I was more focused on the bag



I don't think she's too thin.
She looks healthy as she could see her no-make-up face is nice.. 
why many people think someone's too thin or too fat?
c'mon, please respect all women. 
Not all women could change their weight as easy as you think.


----------



## alansgail

buonobi said:


> I don't think she's too thin.
> She looks healthy as she could see her no-make-up face is nice..
> why many people think someone's too thin or too fat?
> c'mon, please respect all women.
> Not all women could change their weight as easy as you think.


Nice post and I agree, unfortunately too many women buy into the "degradation" of women rather than support and build them up. I guess it's easier to find something nasty to say than something positive? I honestly don't know but it would be a better world if women would start supporting each other more than they do.
And I agree with the sentiment of respecting each woman and her body and shape. We're not all meant to look alike and those who think we should are reading too much of the wrong thing!


----------



## buonobi

alansgail said:


> Nice post and I agree, unfortunately too many women buy into the "degradation" of women rather than support and build them up. I guess it's easier to find something nasty to say than something positive? I honestly don't know but it would be a better world if women would start supporting each other more than they do.
> And I agree with the sentiment of respecting each woman and her body and shape. We're not all meant to look alike and those who think we should are reading too much of the wrong thing!


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Hailey Baldwin
> 
> View attachment 3228965


Those legs


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Cate Blanchett


Love her


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## merderedit

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner



Looks like its the antigona in the new logo pattern.  I believe it's part of Spring 2016...have yet to see it in stores by me...but might be available at yours!


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## randr21

Olivia Palermo
http://cliqueimg.com/cache/posts/18...fferent-climate-1615765-1452208539.640x0c.jpg


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Jaimie Alexander


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Olympia of Greece


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner


Love her coat and pant, can anyone tell me what brand is that?


----------



## miriammarquez

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love her coat and pant, can anyone tell me what brand is that?



 Sally Lapointe 

https://www.modaoperandi.com/sally-...orE&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-nksDePdMBPORcKQgzocs9g


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Sally Lapointe
> 
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/sally-...orE&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-nksDePdMBPORcKQgzocs9g


Oh thank you!


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Rosie H-W


----------



## SaraCrewe

This is from a while ago, but here is Emily DiDonato's well-used Givenchy Antigona medium. It looks like it might have been the smooth leather but it became scratched and accordioned. The article is here: http://www.si.com/swim-daily/2013/03/05/emily-didonato-my-10-favorite-things


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Chloe302225

Irina Shayk


----------



## luxurygal84

Is this Chloe's snakeskin Antigona still available? I love this pattern/embossing!


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Jj


----------



## randr21

street


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard.


----------



## randr21

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Chloe302225

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Catt Sadler


----------



## randr21

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Tia MowryTia Mowry


----------



## randr21

Bella Hadid


----------



## randr21

Miranda Kerr


----------



## randr21

Kendall


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## randr21

Kendall


----------



## randr21

Bella Hadid


----------



## randr21

Kendall


----------



## miriammarquez

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## hiddencharms

Kim Seokjin


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## hiddencharms

Jeon Jungkook - Men's Nightingale


----------



## miriammarquez

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## hiddencharms

Sandara Park


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## randr21

I love that Nicole still uses the original gale.  Its a timeless classic imo.


----------



## l0veileen

Lily Aldridge


----------



## l0veileen

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## mari_merry

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Hilary Duff


----------



## emmanuellex

l0veileen said:


> Lily Aldridge
> View attachment 3430135


What size is her Antigona? It's stunning


----------



## randr21

emmanuellex said:


> What size is her Antigona? It's stunning


Looks like med


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## emmanuellex

randr21 said:


> Looks like med


Ooh okay. I would've thought it was a small. Eyeing this bag as my next purchase!


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## mari_merry

Fergie


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

mari_merry said:


> Fergie


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## mari_merry

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## mari_merry

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## sueshar

Sammi Cheng


----------



## sueshar

Hilary Tsui


----------



## sueshar

Hilary Tsui


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Rebel Wilson


----------



## mari_merry

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sarah Snyder


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Claudine Keane


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Frances Bean Cobain


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Lala Anthony


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## l0veileen

*Kendall Jenner*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Durrani Popal


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Louisa Warwick


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## l0veileen

Hailey Baldwin - Antigona Mini


----------



## l0veileen

La La Anthony - Antigona


----------



## l0veileen

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Antigona Bag


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Sanne Vloet


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Danielle Bux


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## pnrxo

Hi! I'm currently studying fashion at university and i'm creating a project around Givenchy. If anyone could please answer this survey it would be a big help. It will literally take a few minutes. Thank you https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/V85WNMR


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Danielle Bux


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Sophie Simmons


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Melissa Rivers


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Claudine Palmer


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Winona Ryder


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Frankie Gaff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## randr21

I love how Kate carries her G bags years after acquiring them, esp her collection of pandas.  Look how well loved hers is.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

La la Anthony


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## umleah

DisCo said:


> I don't think there's a thread like this yet so I'll start one.  I've been seeing a lot of celebrities carrying Givenchy bags lately and this thread would be a good place to compile all of them! I'll start:
> 
> Miley with brown Nightingale (Maxi?)


Love this bag


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Tamron Hall


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Paige Turco


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan with the Horizon bag.


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

La la Anthony


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Michelle *****


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Miss World

steph22 said:


> Lauren Goodger
> 
> View attachment 3597833



This Givenchy Antigona bag that Lauren Goodger is wearing looks very, very fake. I am no expert, but something looks off. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## handbagkay

Miss World said:


> This Givenchy Antigona bag that Lauren Goodger is wearing looks very, very fake. I am no expert, but something looks off. Can anyone confirm?


Yeah, I thought the exact same thing. Especially the long shoulder strap, it looks like it has two!


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## Miss World

randr21 said:


> Kendall


Does anyone know if Kendall Jenner's Givenchy Antigona is small or medium?


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## randr21

Miss World said:


> Does anyone know if Kendall Jenner's Givenchy Antigona is small or medium?


Looks like a small


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## lolaluvsu




----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## MathildaBrsm

im inlove wit this


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jaimie Alexander


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kim Cattrall


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tennis player, Sorana Cirstea.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## randr21

Anyone know what's that round thing hanging off of Naomis mini panda?


----------



## highend

randr21 said:


> Anyone know what's that round thing hanging off of Naomis mini panda?


A truly useful "charm"...


----------



## randr21

highend said:


> A truly useful "charm"...


Wow, had to google it.  Interesting concept for headset holder.


----------



## Miss World

Lottie Moss carrying a Givenchy Horizon bag in black. It looks like her friend is carrying a Givenchy Antigona bag in Grey.


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## l0veileen

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jaimie Alexander


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran

View attachment 3775616


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jennifer Garner.


----------



## Cortana

(gaahh I don't know how to delete posts, sorry. forgot i was sitting in a no-chat thread)


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Australian model Bridget Malcolm


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## l0veileen

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## l0veileen

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## l0veileen

dorothy wang


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## chloebagfreak

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> View attachment 3815473


Which size is this? Thanks


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## randr21

This is exactly how the old med gale drapes after years of use. It also looks good without many things.


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Beth Stern


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## l0veileen

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## l0veileen

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## randr21

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## highend

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Gina Gershon


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## hedur

randr21 said:


> This is exactly how the old med gale drapes after years of use. It also looks good without many things.



Are you saying the current ones in the stores won't eventually drape like Sienna's? Asking because I'm considering getting one but wasn't drawn to the bag until I saw hers specifically.


----------



## randr21

hedur said:


> Are you saying the current ones in the stores won't eventually drape like Sienna's? Asking because I'm considering getting one but wasn't drawn to the bag until I saw hers specifically.


New gales are made with thicker leather compared to older style, so it'll eventually soften and drape, but it may take longer and may not drape as much.  I can always be wrong if someone uses it everyday for a year and is always full...but if you like a quicker drape, then get an old style preloved.  They are better deals esp if you can find a like new one.


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## highend

Catt Sadler


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## randr21

Street style l


----------



## randr21

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Annawakes

steph22 said:


> Dakota Fanning
> 
> View attachment 3860664


Is this a smooth calf mini?  Or is it the pebbled goat?  Looks smooth.


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## randr21

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Blac Chyna


----------



## highend

*Gisele Bundchen
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## highend

Hilary Duff


----------



## highend

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## highend

....and again


----------



## highend

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Alexa Ray Joel


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## highend

Meghan Markle (bag and dress)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

highend said:


> Meghan Markle (bag and dress)
> View attachment 4099601


And belt - or does that count as part of the dress?


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## highend

Kerry Washington


----------



## highend

*Lily Aldridge*
*

*


----------



## highend

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Charlie Theron


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## randr21

Oxblood looks great against all white...not just a fall/winter bag color.


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## highend

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## highend

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## highend

Meghan Markle


----------



## highend

...and again


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## highend

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Ellie Brown


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## Jippy

This absolute babe Morgan Stewart. Love the mini


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Evan Ross


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Evan Ross


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## highend

*Heidi Klum*
*

*
*

*


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## highend

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## highend

Haim sisters


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Isabelle Huppert


----------



## highend

Irina Shyak


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Evan Ross


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## highend

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopold


----------



## highend

Nicole Trunfio (old pic but still amazing)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> View attachment 4197143


What’s the name of the bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sterntalerli said:


> What’s the name of the bag?


Givenchy infinity bucket bag


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Princess Charlene


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## highend

*Chrissy Teigen
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## obcessd

steph22 said:


> Kate Beckinsale
> 
> View attachment 4250535



I feel like I’ve seen her carry this bag for years which I think is so cool if she has.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## randr21

I love how often I see both old and new G bags worn really casually, like to the gym or airport.


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## Chiichan

I love seeing Well loved Pandora’s!


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## randr21

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## randr21

RHW


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Knight


----------



## highend

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## highend

Isla Fisher


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## highend

Brandi Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Shepherd


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## steph22

Evan Ross


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Nadine Leopold


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Ashley Benson
> 
> View attachment 4348604


Love her boots any ID?


----------



## bobobob

Singer Orfeh


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## highend

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Kirsty Gallacher


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hughes


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## highend

*Irina Shayk 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## randr21

Bella Hadid


----------



## randr21

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## randr21

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^





This outfit is horrible


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Tanya Ramsay


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## highend

Charlize Theron


----------



## Capnbags

The Mystic Bag ✨✨✨


----------



## highend

Maureen McCormick


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Rosalind Pike


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## HavPlenty

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> View attachment 4452861


Is this a Lucrezia?


----------



## HavPlenty

steph22 said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> View attachment 4407589



Love this look!


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## HavPlenty

randr21 said:


> Street style


That's my bag! Love it.


----------



## randr21

HavPlenty said:


> That's my bag! Love it.


You got a special bag, esp since it's no longer being produced.  Simple elegance with white shirt and jeans.


----------



## HavPlenty

randr21 said:


> You got a special bag, esp since it's no longer being produced.  Simple elegance with white shirt and jeans.


 Thanks! I really love it. When I finally got enough money to buy one I went to the Givenchy website lol. Yeah I was disappointed I couldn't buy one there. I did find a new one on ebay for a good price. I bought this one and a speedy (another bag I always wanted) I use this one for work and the Speedy on the weekends. I'm a happy camper right now.


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## randr21

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Amber Gill


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Dakota Johnson - mystic bag in small


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Kozue Akimoto


----------



## bobobob

Karen Elson


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova


----------



## bobobob

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Lachlan Watson


----------



## steph22

Soo Young


----------



## steph22

Gala Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Chriselle Lim


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## sculptoris innovation

DisCo said:


> Rihanna


it was designed by sculptoris innovation


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## JoeDelRey

Kim Seokjin from BTS


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Regina Hall


----------



## rafioshifat

Your Picture looks nice


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## eunaddict

Seo Ye Ji (as Ko Moon Young)


----------



## Azula

JoeDelRey said:


> Kim Seokjin from BTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641927


That poor bag is being mistreated by whatever pointy item is in it.


----------



## randr21

street style


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

steph22 said:


> Rebel Wilson
> View attachment 4604225



That's the exact Antigona that I have    Amazing bag. The colour is a stunner irl. And I got it at a great sale price! Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread, just got excited!


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

David Foster


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## HavPlenty

randr21 said:


> Street style


Is that her name?


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## randr21

HavPlenty said:


> Is that her name?



No, this thread has celebrities and people whose style are shared on fashion sites. I generically label the latter as street style pics.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Joan Smalls
> View attachment 5067037


What model is that exactly? TIA


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A little late and not a bag but Elon Musk on SNL in a gorgeous Givenchy suit...WOW


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## songan

林志玲 - Taiwanese model and actress




SOURCE: @chiling.lin


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## songan

Semra Hunt (Turkic-German TV host)


^Givenchy Antigona


----------



## songan

*Ji Ji Hyun* ( 전지현 ) wears two full outfits from the Givenchy 2017 Ready-to-Wear collection in episode 1 of You Who Came From Another Star.


----------



## songan

*Bella Hadid *wore a I.Am.Gia Svana white top, white unbuttoned shirt, pearl necklace, red checkered blazer, *Givenchy wide-leg monogram jeans*, large hoop earrings and athletic shoes to her Paris shopping trip. Her sunglasses are vintage Gucci. She chose to use her Goyard Red Monogram tote and put her hair up with a translucent, light pink hair-claw.



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as Ko Mun Yeong in It's Okay To Not Be Okay. 
The character owns a Givenchy Small GV3 Bag in box leather in episode 1.



SOURCE: buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a rich and troubled writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). In episode 13,  she wears an all-black ensemble: Alexander McQueen Lace Panel Blazer, Alexander McQueen Lace Trim Ruffled Skirt and Alexander McQueen Square Belt with the Givenchy Pointed Toe M-Pumps as her high heeled shoe of choice.



Givenchy Pointed Toe M-Pumps


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji *(서예지) acts as troubled writer Ko Mun-Yeong in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), episode 15, where she wears a pink Givenchy dress as a nightgown.



Givenchy Pre-Fall 2020 Ready-to-Wear 


SOURCE: 








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

Givenchy gifted two Antigona bags to Nanao ( 菜々緒 ) , a young model and actress in Japan.


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts in Vincenzo (빈센조). In episode 1, she wears Swarovski and Givenchy. 

Swarovski _Time Pierced Earrings_
_Swarovski Time Bracelet_
_Givenchy Medium Antigona Sugar Tote Bag ($1990), _Product Code Ref: R03712886


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji Ah* (김상은) wears a 2021 Givenchy suit set in the Penthouse season 3 episode 17 teaser, which broadcasted on 08.16.2021. Penthouse is a Korean drama about upper class families with secrets dealing with affairs and murders. 

GIVENCHY Collarless Jacket in Wool ($2,695) & High Waisted Pants in Wool ($1,290)


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## songan

Givenchy is represented in Korea by AESPA. Givenchy 4G launches Fall/Winter 2021-2022.


----------



## songan

*Irene Kim* - Vogue writer and model


----------



## imunlisted

Chrissy Teigen - Givenchy Small Pandora


----------



## songan

Actress *Kristin Davis* acted as Charlotte York on the set of SATC reboot  And Just Like That... on July 16, 2021.
She's wearing a vintage Givenchy blouse circa 1996 from the Givenchy Archives.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## songan

Yoo In-na (유인나) acts as an antagonist Yoo Se-mi in My Love From The Star. Her character is a highly paid actress who is fond of luxury items, including this red Givenchy Antigona, which she sports in episode 11.



ID Credit: songan
SOURCE: SBS


----------



## songan

Rapper Tyga wore Givenchy at the Givenchy S/S 2021 runway show.


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: IG@loicprigent


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5-6, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Leonie Hanne 



#Paris Fashion Week 2021 #PFW
SOURCE: IG@leoniehanne


----------



## songan

Vanessa Hudgens



Givenchy 4G Medium Shoulder Bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Hilary *******


----------



## songan

When it came time for her wedding, model Meadow Walker chose Givenchy. Creative director Matthew M. Williams specifically designed the dress for her. And family friend Vin Diesel walked her down the aisle.





SOURCE: https://lujuba.cc/613301.html​


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈)'s character Hong Cha-young has a Givenchy Antigona in Vincenzo (빈센조) episode 1. 
Sbe excelled in acting as a hard-hitting lawyer.


SOURCE: www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-jeon-yeo-bin-s-power-dressing-in-vincenzo.html


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts as an energetic and highly competent lawyer Hong Cha-young in Vincenzo (빈센조). In episode 7, she carries a Ferragamo Trifolio bag almost like a female briefcase.


SOURCE: www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-jeon-yeo-bin-s-power-dressing-in-vincenzo.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as a young man trying to make it in the fashion industry in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》.
In episode 2, he wore a Givenchy Logo-Embroidered Checked Cotton-Flannel Shirt 



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Model Giedre Dukauskaite, wearing a zebra print jacket, black Givenchy bag and black pants, is seen outside Dries Van Noten, during Paris Fashion Week.


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Tamron Hall


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jayme Lawson


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## Roie55

sdAS11 said:


> CNN's "Watch one Man's Journey out of Zero Epidemic China", I have to say the whole journey is exciting, Ecuador, Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Guatemala, Mexico, across swamps, across rainforests. But after understanding Wang Qun, I feel the truth of the story is like this: a man who abandons his wife and children and has no responsibility. Is this for the so-called freedom? Bewitched and used by someone who has a heart, and here they are, enjoying themselves. From one of the best countries in the world for epidemic prevention and control, to smuggle into a place where the epidemic is rampant, how I feel is so stupid and ridiculous.


but which Givenchy bag was he carrying?


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Janet Jackson


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Tom Daley


----------



## steph22

Tamera Mowry


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------

